# Automatic Bill Payment



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2019)

I'm looking at automating my monthly bill paying and banking in case I'm unable to pay my bills as they arrive each month.  My thought is that if I'm incapacitated for a few months the bills would get paid and I would not need to rely on someone else not to mention giving someone access to my accounts.

The question that I have is which method do you use or is it some combination.

My preference would be to have the merchant take or the bank send the exact amount needed from a checking account prior to the due date every month without any intervention on my part.

I know that I can set that up with each of the individual merchants but I would prefer to do it all in one location with the bank's online bill payment service.  From what I can see the online banking feature would require me to enter the amount and schedule the payment date.

Any information on how best to do this would be appreciated.

Thanks, B


----------



## CeeCee (Apr 16, 2019)

Things that are the same amount each month I have set up as automatic withdrawals each month.

The bills that vary in amount I pay when I feel like it...but obviously before the due date.

I just don’t want to be surprised with a huge bill taken  out of my account when I don’t want it taken out.


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 16, 2019)

We use our credit union bill paying service and it works well, but we also set up recurring payments to a Visa credit card that pays rewards.   That card gets paid in full each month and we end up with a tidy cash-back bonus.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 16, 2019)

C'est Moi said:


> We use our credit union bill paying service and it works well, but we also set up recurring payments to a Visa credit card that pays rewards.   That card gets paid in full each month and we end up with a tidy cash-back bonus.


Ditto... I do both bank and credit card..


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 16, 2019)

Thanks!

It looks like I'm going to have to set up individual authorizations with the merchants where the amount varies each month.

A few more passwords to remember! layful:nthego:


----------



## terry123 (Apr 16, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto... I do both bank and credit card..


Same here. Electric and phone bill auto to rewards card. I pay cable there too but I check the bill first.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a few bill set up for automatic payments on a credit card, been working for me, never had a problem.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 16, 2019)

We have the combo others have. We have automatic payments via CC for everyone who will take it (thus getting cash rewards for paying utility bills) and the rest from checking. Then, the cc is automatically paid. We do check everything, and we have our cc set for alerts which sends us an email on everything that gets charged. Makes for a bunch of emails, but lets us constantly check in a few seconds.
  We're retired, no mortgage, so we're just talking primarily utilities and a couple of other things (sometimes car payment). We're not paying insurances automatically. So, there are no 'surprises'.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 16, 2019)

Yesterday I put a stamp on an envelope and I did it all by myself.mg:


----------



## oldman (Apr 17, 2019)

All of my bills are linked to my United credit card. Even though I am eligible to receive free flights to anywhere that United flies for free, we use the points for upgrades to either First or Business Class. You would be surprised how fast the miles mount up. Some companies double the miles, if they have that agreement with the United card by Chase Bank. Then, on the 15th of each month when my United bill comes due, the bank cuts just one check and all of my bills for the month have been satisfied, except for our American Express bill, which my wife pays separately each month.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 17, 2019)

Thanks!

Yesterday I started gathering the various statements together, the next step is to sit down and actually link everything.

I keep telling myself that millions of people do this and you folks certainly confirm it but making the switch still makes me nervous, LOL!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 17, 2019)

The whole thing makes me nervous, too, Aunt Bea.  I get several of my bills taken out of my bank account (pet insurance and auto and renter's insurance and a few more) each month and then I mail some payments  that vary each month.  My heating bills in the Winter months are quite a bit higher than during the other seasons so I would be afraid to have them automatically taken out in case I need to only make a partial payment.  And then my electric bill is higher in the Summer so I send them a check for that.  I wonder if I am the only one on earth still using checks~layful:


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 17, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> ......I keep telling myself that millions of people do this and you folks certainly confirm it but making the switch still makes me nervous, LOL!



As long as you monitor everything, it's all good.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Apr 17, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> ......  My heating bills in the Winter months are quite a bit higher than during the other seasons so I would be afraid to have them automatically taken out in case I need to only make a partial payment.  And then my electric bill is higher in the Summer so I send them a check for that.....



Do you not have the ability to set up a budget plan? Our utilities in the Chicago area allow for the same monthly payment, year 'round. If it's a cold winter with higher gas costs, then the gas company ups the monthly amount (after notifying you) and you have a new, monthly amount. Ditto on the other way around (if one is lucky enough to have a bill go down). I would check on this --- if available, it would only be a few 'clicks' to set yourself up.


----------



## JimW (Apr 17, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Yesterday I put a stamp on an envelope and I did it all by myself.mg:



Blasphemy!!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 18, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> The whole thing makes me nervous, too, Aunt Bea.  I get several of my bills taken out of my bank account (pet insurance and auto and renter's insurance and a few more) each month and then I mail some payments  that vary each month.  My heating bills in the Winter months are quite a bit higher than during the other seasons so I would be afraid to have them automatically taken out in case I need to only make a partial payment.  And then my electric bill is higher in the Summer so I send them a check for that*.  I wonder if I am the only one on earth still using checks~*layful:



I haven't written a check for several years.  The last checks I used to have to write were for my property taxes, but when my county started taking online payments, that was that!  I'm not even sure I could find my checkbook if I had to.  Paying online is just SO much easier, faster, and cheaper.  I don't have to mess with buying checks or stamps, and I can do in a few minutes what used to take much longer.  Since all my bills are paperless now, I don't have all that paper to shred either.  I hate paper!

Most of mine are still not paid automatically, though.  I just go to the websites and pay them online.


----------



## KingsX (Apr 18, 2019)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ditto... I do both bank and credit card..




Me too.  

I pay anything I can by CC because I get cash back.  But my CC bill is not auto-paid.

My utility company charges extra for CC payments... so I've arranged for them to auto-debit my checking account every month.

.


----------



## KingsX (Apr 18, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> I haven't written a check for several years.  The last checks I used to have to write were for my property taxes, but when my county started taking online payments, that was that!  I'm not even sure I could find my checkbook if I had to.  Paying online is just SO much easier, faster, and cheaper.  I don't have to mess with buying checks or stamps, and I can do in a few minutes what used to take much longer.  Since all my bills are paperless now, I don't have all that paper to shred either.  I hate paper!
> 
> Most of mine are still not paid automatically, though.  I just go to the websites and pay them online.




I still pay my annual property taxes via checks.    There is an extra charge to pay by CC. 

Because all three taxing entities have offices close to where I live and shop,  I pay at their offices. 

 I like getting an immediate paper receipt showing my taxes paid in full.

.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 19, 2019)

I've had automatic payments coming out of my main checking account for many years. With my credit cards, at first I had it set up so a certain amount (close to what I thought the balance would be) likely would have to be adjusted once the actual bills came in. Making some payment would negate late fees and incur only a small amount of interest but I don't believe in paying interest (haven't paid it in decades). a couple of times I had to add a payment before the due date because I forgot to make the adjustment (I always pay my bills 4 or 5 days before the due dates).  My son and oldest grandson would have been responsible for making the adjustments if I couldn't handle my business due to severe illness. But it would have been a hassle because they'd have to login to each account, then login to the bank's website to make the adjustments. A few months ago, I decided I've had enough experience now with online payments to trust each credit card company with initiating automatic payments. This way, my son and grandson don't have to worry about how much (or how much more) is owed and when to pay it. So far so good. 

I have other bills automatically deducted as well and have never had a problem with them taking double payments. Planet Fitness, my utility company and Legal Shield are the entities that automatically debit my account. It just provides peace of mind.....one less thing to worry about, well several less things actually. Once I pass, my son or grandson would just have to make sure automatic payments with those companies stops.


----------



## Knight (Apr 19, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It looks like I'm going to have to set up individual authorizations with the merchants where the amount varies each month.
> 
> A few more passwords to remember! layful:nthego:


We use one cash back credit card to pay usual expenses like food, gasoline, needs & wants purchases from stores. 


Utilities like gas, electric, & wter we've set up auto pay since the amounts change. AND if something seems wrong we can still dispute it. We haven't had to so were comfortable with that.


Last we pay online accessing our account to pay the credit card and bills like trash, sewage, & cable.


One pin number to access & pay everything. When cash is needed there are over 1000 ATM's that are tied into the credit union with no use fees. Maybe best part is there is documentation of every transaction that we can print out if ever needed.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2019)

I just finished setting up my normal monthly payments on various forms of automatic payment with paperless statements, email alerts, texts, etc...

As various other items come trickling in I will look at setting them up, if possible.

The next step is to get some additional money flowing into the checking account each month.

If this works I'll be dead for a year before anyone even notices that I'm gone!!!layful:nthego:

Thank you all for your helpful replies.


----------



## Catlady (Apr 19, 2019)

Aunt Bea said:


> If this works I'll be dead for a year before anyone even notices that I'm gone!!!layful:nthego:



Right now only my two health insurance bills are paid automatically each month.  I should probably start planning on automating other stuff like you're doing.  I do pay all my utilities online, either at their website or through bill pay at my credit union.

I read once about this family where someone came home and parked the car in the garage but forgot to turn off the engine.  Months later the three individuals were found, two in the bed, and one on the couch with the TV on and they were all dead from carbon monoxide from the running car.  Their bills were paid automatically.  Strange, though, they were not missed by family or employers or friends?  Like most articles, there was a lot of missing info.  I think it happened in Florida, because right away I thought of the heat and the smell of decomposing bodies.  It was a detached house, not an apartment.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 1, 2019)

It's working!!! layful:nthego:









https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEhUTExIVFRUWFhoYFxgVGBcYGhcXGhgZGBsaGhcdICggHRslGxgdITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFw8PFy0dFRkrLS0tLS0tLSsrKy0tKystLSstLSstKy0tNzcwLSsuLTctKystKzcrLSsrKys3LSsrK//AABEIAQsAvAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQMEAQIGCAf/xABTEAACAQMCAgYDCgkJBQcFAAABAgMABBESIQUxBhMiQVFhMnGBBxQjQlJzkaGxsiQzNGJygpKiwRVDY3Sjs7TC0VNUg5PhJURk0tPj8RaElMPE/8QAFQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH/xAAVEQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A 4UUmTjxH421uY/HsdYB7Yy1WIeO2zHAnjDfJZtLfstg/VQMaKwrAjIOR5VmgKKKKAooooCiiigKKKq3spXRjHakVTnwOfroLVFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQKPed4uNFyjgAfjock/rIyj92sStdYw9vBKPzZCM/qumP3qcUUHLvaxA5PD5oj8qAqP7mQN9VR /ol5Xl1BjuuI20/tTR/Y1dZRQILLiMj46q7s7gd2OyT srMP3asycSuEBL2hIAzmKRGH72g/Uat3XDIJfxkMT5 Wit9opT/JkUE4WFerV7ecsqs2jKtDg6M6QRqO4HeaB5azh0VxydQw9RGR9tS1S4J TwfNR/cFXaAooooCqXE/5r51P41dqlxP a eT NBdooooCiisO4AJJwAMknuAoM0vl41bq2nrQSNiFy P0tIOPbVKK3a5GqWR0R90hUhcxgj0z6RLDGQCAA2KvJdwRsIEKhhjEcYyVB7yqjsr5nAoLkUqsAysGBGQQcgjyNb0qmJgkL4 Bkxqx/NyEkayPktkA45EZPMkNaAooooCiiigKKKKAooooClPEh8On9XuPtgptSu//KI/mJ/vQUE/BPyeH5qP7gq7VHgX5NB8zH9wVeoCiiigKo8V/mvnk/jV6qPFeUfz0f20F6iiigKX8fiLW8igE5GCBzK5GsDzK5HtphRQchxm4M0qxK0XVkK8bMInj0j0mbVls5yoVdPec7HG9rHNGnVpEwC6ZHwiRgMjqzKpUBXDgEcvWd8DFtClvdyoY9YZVMfI4LPLIFBY4Uk9Z4D4Md536G74lHEivKerDHA1fK0ltO2RnCn14qKqcXv42s5JFIdXjKrj4zP2FX1lmA9tNIFIVQTkgAE JxvXMrkxWtsF G1RSsv xjV9eXHIbDQB3nlyOOpqoKKKKAooooCiiigKKKKApZfflEfzE/3oKZ0svfyiP5if70FBJwD8lt/mY/uCr9UOAH8Ft/mY/uLV gKKKKAqjxblH89H96r1Juk3EYYUV5ZEQLIjnUd9KtuQOdA5or5vxD3auGRnCmSX9FdvYe um6OdNrG90iCdS7Lq6ttnA9XjQdFRRUc8yorOxwqgkk9wAyaDmekaW8TvLM80jSBdEcZwVEewZQMDZnJBYntMAN8VBfcQle2i1oevWV2ZUYBgsBbW2RyJGBttmQDka2/ky5lkjn0oNZMh6zJ6sLjqUKjdtIJfGQNZznYZnuIJbWSS6Ijm1hFKglGUkqpCAhgdb6diRyG9FMuAPAAyxqVfZpA5zIS2cMzZOsHBwwJG2AdqbVxdhwx1lREzHOA8rO4VisQPVwwnScGMheWf5vOzbjqOFXomj1YwwZkdeel0Yqwz3jI2PeMURcqrxHiMUCh5XCKWCgnPM5ONvUatUt4z6Vt/WB/dyUFYdLrL/bj9l/8Ay1Yh4/bOMrKCM45Nz9oqpwh7mZGfr0A62VQOqyQEldBvqGdl8KYx282O1MCfKMD/ADGgu0UUUBRRRQFLbv8AKYvmZ/vQUypbd/lMXzM/3oKDbo/ S2/zMf3FphS7o4fwS3 Yi 4tMaAooooOY90XpUOG2bXGnUxYRxr3F2BIz5AKT7K8y3t1e8SlaR2aQ5ySSQifwG3hvXrDjvA7e8jEVxGJEDBgDnZgCAfoYj2mvmPum2EVtwaUW0Mca9eIyYtXaQMwOSRnYjGMkZGxoPgt6iK2lGLADBbkCe/SPk FFhePDIssbFXQhlI2wQc1XooPY/Q3jYvbOG4xguvaHgw2P vtqTjJDvFB8UkyyeHVxkHB9blR6g1c37i0eOFQ ZJH1A/WDXRWsQlmuiTthYB5AJqbH60h/ZoJOjoLRmZs6p2Mm/ch/FjywgXbxzWOP7 907nuY/3NUo uMVJwSX4Pqm2eHEbj1KMMPJlwR68cwaj4vvNaD mdvot5h/GoF/BrktxG9XuVYQPYpzv4Zb6zU/B5Ql5dwctRjuF8w6CN8epo8n9OqXCQF4jMf9oZF9sa2xH1O1Z4r8HxO3kz Mj0N4YBYfflj gVVdVSzjRGu1/rAx/ypaZ0r402HtfO4x/YzH FEadFvxH/ABp/8RJTelXRn8R/xZ/7 SmtAUUrbjkYYjDlVfQ0gU9WraguC3f2jg4zgg5xg00oCilvSSQrazlWKkRNggkEbcwRyNIH4fCskiLbRSs1zoXrGIAHvdJDlsMe5jy5mg7Gll2fwuEf0E/37ela8BP 5WY/Xk/9OsN0dyfySy mQ/5BQNujP5HbfMRf3a0yrjZOBImxWyj0gDGZVwAO86x3UJwhjuhgY/mXV0v2MR9VFdlmiue6OuwfSS CjEq8jS6XjlMbaXbtEHauhojn79SkhluA8kSsGQrjRFjkXjGCxB31drHPs1LxTozBNZyWenTG4YAbnSS2rIz4Hu9lNrmBZEZGGVdSrDxBGCPorkJrMM11FH74ctbywyPISfhFVTHg8hkOcYA9W9B506b9EpeGz9TKytqGpCpzlc4GfA0itYC7qg5sQB7Tim3S3jlxdzl7htTp2AcY2XYZ88YrfoSyLdxs41ad1U57TbYG2e7NB6s6JWAgs4IsY0xjI8zufrNb9HfxTN8qaZv7VwPqArbo5ZtFbxq5zIQXkP57ku31sa16MH8Gj9RP0s1BrwntT3T92tIx56IwT9chHsrbiAzc2w8Otb6EC/5vrrXo1vE7fKnnP9q4H1AVm83vLcf0Nwf3oB/GgUQbXIcf79LGfU9sP8yLUvTSE5iZfSxKq/phOvT9 3WqnE9aXLgBTH75tZjkkMvWEQnAxgg6PEY86ddJdkibwuIRv e4jP1OR7aimltKHRXHJlDD1EZpdxv8Zaf1n/8AnnNZ6LNmzt/KJB7QoH8K144PhbP sn/DXFVB0X/Jx85Mf7aSm2a5Ph1kZE1xQgIWfSPflyvJ2BOkDAJIJ9tMLfh8oGDGB/8AdXDfWRQRrwiXSLfs9QJTIWydTKXMvVlcfLOC2dwPEmugoooFnSgfgdz8xIfoQmlz/lQP/ix9dk3 lOOMpqt5h4xOPpQ0iB GU/01u/rDQMn8DRReWjCRxjVvneG4m2O4wxlCj1L9VNOB2WjU2lF1dyxmNtifSy7Zzt4Y9tMJLlF9J1HrIH21HFfws2lZY2Y9wZSfoBoijZWkfX3AZFY61cEqCQHQDGf0kb6aj6Q2USQvMIkDw4lDBVDDq2EhAOM7hcH1mpJ7gxXLsY5WV4owDGjP2laTIOnONmHPxqtxy9eW3mijtpy0kTouVVRllKjJZhgZPfQa8LOLkDzux/bRMPqauirm7Q4usY5XEg9jW8bkfT9ldJQFL761YN10XpgAMndKo7j4MMnDew7cmFRXasUYKdLFSFPPBxsceug MdP/AHPLS5kiu7eXq/fDdqNVLMdjkqg3yGAUjGx rqOgHueWVuRcBWaVSVxIqqY2U4OVBbtZ3zk9x8MN AzI6KbOIa5FBlnk1MFYjLKXPalYMT2QQBvkjlTEcMkgDSxyySSE6pVbGJdgDpUABHwBpI8ADnmCnlcTxu0CTzLDG3Wy6NAjlkhBLRzsxOhgGPwLel3sPGuxtbhZEV0OVYBlPiCMioLjhqPLHMc64tWMcjqUr2h34BOPXRFLogpFqoPNXlUnxIlcE1vdnF7bnuMM49uqA/YD9FfDel3T3iPDr64toZx1ayMyhlVtIdi2MnPjn21B0V91S6e/ge9mHUqSMBVAUsNJbIGeRO3LYUV9l6VW jr5XGY5I4VB1FTHLHIxjO25Gt15Z3HLel7a5upkjlmcKpncXLDRGoB6sskags5YCRQSdkPLINdBJ0gs5Ym03cIDKQGDrkZGAQpPMc6V2skVxE1vY4MROmaftYAwAyoTu7leyMbKMb7AUDnopGVs7cNz6pSfaM/xo41 Ns/6yf8ADXFNEXAAHIbUq41 Osv6y3 FuKI16JD8FT1yf3r04pT0W/JY/wBf 8am1BWvpJQB1SK5zuHcpt5EKapCS9P83bp65JH xBTKdmCkqoZsbAnGT4Z7qWbw/93hHrnbb6I6CO5gvmRh1lsMqRtFIeY cFJ7ebPVPzylgf2ndf81PDHfN8e3j9SSSH6Sy/ZXPWwxHBn/ZWecd3V3SA/eoLV/bKkrsqSJliSUhtFySck9ZIN8nJyd6u9HpVZyVYnsnnLG55jmsY0j15pjxGzRsOVhDDbXKgbSveASRj6aibpBajsiZGI LGesP7KZNBLxuAtE2NWoDK6S43/VdCfVqFctwid/fEQPce0quc7qRl1F067ZzllJ223xTC96XJukcDyHHotgZB8Yxqkx61pYl5fyKBFGsCFSyCMKAVGM4bD5O w0qT3VFXb4xe G63BQXJ1ZyedqncNzuR9NZie2jnjkt7eXGHDmOCUDSQCOagHtDuo4bwG4B1e UDRuWBCNJqdkCnrWd9TEKcYBXYLy5VBxrjEskmiN3jjikEcjIuS7nCgHtoVGeQVix54xgmh9/9QwDmJl/SgnH16Ki4pfiVEigftTkjUMgpGv4x8HcEDsj85hVi3uJkADqZhyEsenJ7suhIx61J9QpRPKTFc3Hx5X97RfmL1vULj1yEufZ4VENujZJgVtghyYlAACRcox59kA5PeTU6XDe DGcFTGHTxGG0sD481I9ZqzbwhEVFGFVQoHkBgVRuDi7h/OhmB9jwEfafpqjXhI0STQ9yt1iD8yXJ/vA/1U0rnOM8QMV5EI0MsjwyKY0I2w8bIzn4qbv2j7MnapxZSJGZJ7yRWGWcpoEaDnpVWQ9kct9zQedvdtA/labHgufXiuJt7ZnDleSLqbJxgZA nJG1dN7qVwX4jMx1Z29IaW8sr3HGNqSWJxb3HmIx /n/AC0C8GvUnuJRaeFQn5RY/YP4V5ar1b7jw/7Jtv0T9tB2lKeM/jrL sN/hbim1KuL/jrP59/8NPQV it5GLWMGRARqB7Q W1NxdRnk6/tCkPCYJJokl0WihxnHUk438de/wBFMI HyD4tt7IiP81A0oqje8UjjYIdTOwJVEVmYgczsMAeZIqrNcXDAk6LWMc2cq8mPV6CeslvVQOK42/hkgA62ESRBZI9SuRs8iujuQuqMKF3YZwcEeNYuZRGwkt3kDOQGklLP1 OQSA9pzjkV0AeOKuRXtxG6hi5L8kuBEoc Ebx7I/gj5zjY8zUUmhhEjJrjijLthG0rcMwPxluZmKN44ALeVM/5JVhpaRnOlgELl16xDkqY00RNlQdmCnn4bWFsLebWIvgZDvLEyjSfnID2WGfjrz7mqk0k9rswxHq1HtMU2IPZn9JOXoygr3asUDeztVR1VUVMNqQfGCOpyNKgBACMdrUNvHFIumNyY0FviZw3VmSQr2AvWdkKqlFDE89JU4FP CXsLnCOQwDHqiAmAzashRswz8cEg NWOOm36r8IKBM5GsA9ociFIOojwwaoSdGrhpI8w3A1AnKOTIhweYJZmU4IyA7KMjxFb3XBpSQJYxdqr9YNcrJ2mUKy9WQVKZyQCcYbGPFJb6HXqbS365hzmnAZh54G0fMnBIO5OliTlhb8OW2Gl7iQztuqWxbVknO8edDDJ9JkUYG9QXigU5FlcQN8q3MWD61RsN spqi97gqhhnEYuxNkwyYCNqkOcA7rKfoIPjV/wDle6t4w10kbA8urcCTnsvVnsu MegeecCri9JIc6XEsbYDaZIpAcHv2BHce/uqi9Z8Tgl2jljc CsCfaOdIelTMXYK5RhAIwy7FffFxHHkefYP0Vcu7zh8ylpHt3A56ymR9PaB ulcXDlCLJ8J8PcwaUkZ20RRymSMANuM4LEfnY7qiL1hwKW1BMVwGGcuJYk7WBudaaW1ebFqnsbZroRzzHsECRIR6IzupkPN2A7tlB7iQDTLirYglPhG5/dNSWMemNF8EUfQAKo8le6XLq4peHOfhmH0UqtCRbT bxD75/hU/TF9V9cnxlb7ahtx CS/Ox/degW16y9yYf8AZVt ifvGvJteuPcvj08Lth YfvGg6mlXFvx9n86/ HlprSrih/CLT5yT 5egx0T/ACOD9AU2pX0XH4Jb/NJ9lNKCveWSSgBxnBypGQynxVhup8xXKcQtphdRiVwE06UuHCvlsjSBGexHNuRrxhsDauhveImFtTgGHYF1zmI Mg RuO0OXftvV2WNJFIYBlYYIOCCD9ooK9jwyOIlhlnPpSOSzt62Pd5DA8qsXNskilHUMrbEMMg0s EtflSQe1pIR9roP2h59zWGZXUMrBlIyCDkEeRoEd3YFMB1aaNfQdSevh9TDtOPP0vENR/KrRBCzLcRyHSjIVEjEnGDHsGI7yuORyopjf8AE0jITDPI3KNBliPE9yr5nApLBiK4eaQDrpFwtvCNbAZ9InuY43PZXxJ51BPxTolDJvGepbOeyMpnx0baW/OQq3nS5uBWkLD3xLLdTHkrku7fqLuV3 MdNM7ySUrruJltYuWmNgZG8jL3E CDPnS Sd41VLS36kSlh1soJkbTG8mrQe0T2cZkOcnlVVduZHEeZXSygA2VCvWEeGoDC pAT51w8vun8OhkMNsRGu5ebTrZj5AntMR8ZifUeVfF lfSS7upn66Z3AYqBnbAOOX8OVIKD0jYe6bwdG1l5Hk5GWQKzew5wo8lAFdf0V4pHeGW7jOYyRFHvnspklj4amfl4KK8f19M9yD3QhYP73m/ESNnPyGPf6vH/puR6QktkJyUUnxIBP01S4wO1b/Pr9ySr1vOrqHRgysMgjkQe8Uv4x MtB43B q3nP8ACg36Qt DTY5lCo9bdn NXpGCqT3AH6AKX9Iz8BjxkhUe2aMUdIr4RQSHBZmRwqqMsx0k7DwA3J7hQeP OyariY MjfaaltR CTb/AM5Ft7HqpxBsyyHxdj 8atWp/BZh/SRf56BbXqDoPMRZQfhNygC hHbhlG55P1LZHfzNeX69be5bJnhlsfzT940Fr31/4m8//F/9iq6Tarq2HW3D4MhxNEIwPgm3B6pMnyya6mlXFbedpYXiEZCay2skc1CjkPM/VQVuB3LxW8Mb282pI1VsKpGQMHHa3FXxxP8AoJ/2P taZvPC3 mT/SsqbvvEHsMn lAX9k ethID47St6EoHxW8D4MOXfkbUusp qUvCrGEHEkGPhIG5nSvye8oO7dc8j0VUL7h5ZusiISUDGfiuPkyDvXwPMd3fkLVvOrqHRgysMgjcEUg4rGIZR1Uxi6zJeKNdbucjtRpghDzBflvkjO4oWt7FI4KSvarIHa4QFV7S/HViOyG7WXXGdPcc00tF2Is4lUN6U8gYhvMZOuU ZIHmalEEVoyIWZltIicuxcPPJ nK2QpPkWPgRU1jqwUtIBGh5zTBu0flBT25D5sR6zV624Qit1khaWQfHlOdPjoX0U/VAoN80m1uAR3ytnqx iOch9WB d3VRCLSGAiaZzJJyDydps/JjQDAz8lBk datKXuLfKFezMwDYzgdWoJA5Ehzt51dtOGqjayTJIdjI C2PBcDCr5KB55O9QSb3qfm275/Wkjx90/RQeWPdH4V724jcRhdK6yVH5pO31b 2uZr1N0q6C2l7xGGScEjqXLKNtRRkAyfU/1d1JeFe53YStDiLqw0DSkppycyAR kCNl8qDzqqE5wCcc8DlWtetY iIiGEjtJVxjE8Ch/wDmIMfu1S4h0atJARccJ582gKuPWACrfu0Hyj3NPdWaxQW9yGkhz2SPSTx9Y8vs3z9hXpPBde9poFmkVJC7Yhk2BhkU9rTp1DUDjO/dk4BRW/Q7o hBMYU5zibXHj2MARXXQ8YtI0EVqUlYDCRQkH6SNlHixqVVPjfSGBxGkT9ZJ18J6tQQ2zjnkDTuO r3CIDPE0sp ElDpkbiNNTLpTPdtknvPlgBFfB47tWmfVJIInbTnTGkTSyMFz8UKp3O5J8wK6PhEUi2aDGJOq1Y/PYFsftGqPjZ9xMzM8kNx8GXYKX2LYOCwGDsWBxvyqnd 5PMlnMY5lfEwDbd0ezMDtsGJB25KTX2S04niCOG3jd5FjVBlGVUYKBmRmAAweYGTTjh9mIokj56VwSfjHvJ8yST7aiPO9r7id w1MUA54BU6hz2Oe/1V926E8NW3soIkfWoXIbGnIY55ZPIHHsrc8Ikjz71m6sH akXrIh iMhk9QbHlVzg1m0UQR2DtqdiVGkdp2fAGTgDVjn3VRdooooCiiigKKKiubhI11OwUeJ8e4DxJ8KDlpraNuHLqRWORGCwBI1zhDg93OuiuuIKp0KC8nyExkeBY8lHmceWa5qL4SxtUBK9ZcoMjYgLO0h57g4T2V1dpapGulFwOZ5kk LE7k Z3oKnvBpN7ghh3RLnqx l3yH17fm53pgBWaKApVDveyeVvEPpkl/0prSq1Ye 7hjyEcIJPdjrG w0FDi8562Yqe0Io4E8pJ3OT7Bob1CmU3CFxH1bNG8SaEZe5NuyynZl7I2PhsRSrhimWWMn4zPdNt3N8FAD/wAPJ9aV09ApM93H6USTDxibQ3/Lfs/v1q/SKJMCVJoSxwA8bEE4JwGTUp2B7 6nFJ JsDd2i5GVMsmO/AiKf/soJF6RWZ/7zEPJnVT9DYNRy8egzogInkPJISD7WcdlR5k/TRx5FMloCAc3PeO7qJifsprHGqjCqAPAACg5lujUssxmnkTLqEZUDdmIHV1SknGCfScrkgkDArqa1dwBk1p75T5X20EtFRe U8fto98p8r7aCWiovfKfK 2j3ynyvtoJaKi98p8r7aPfKfK 2gloqIXKfK 2ooL NxqVsjJHIjdSVPdyyOdBTl4xqdordeudTh2ziKM Dyb5YfIXLcs6Qc1PZ8OwRJI3Wy/KIwq IjTJCD2lj3k1atbZI0WONFRFGFVAFVQO4KNgKloORsT8HYr43cv7ouT/AArrq43hEgLWS6htPeN69LSofoL12VAUUUo4zwJZ2DiSRHAx2WbQw32dARkb9xB86CDjfFpoZBkIkRwFkYM/aO2CisGG/eAR5ilF1LL73umYgNO6xKzqYRo0KpbSxyq4LYyfDlmtz0fRHMj2TvIeT288gB/VaRSnq3HnUEPBRNK0EtoqKpVmk7bkppBVBM/pNrIJK7YVgfExTbgaTG6lZ3TSI07EYyqswGlOsIBfSq6uQHwvLvro6qcO4ekIYKWOptTFjqJOAu59SgVbNVCfpFxHq qjEqxNPIIw7EZUFWYkA9506R3amWqsvRkI6TWzBJkDBmkGvrg2nIkf0vi7EHbPLG1UbezlZXU2gaeTImmuNBj9SKCWMfggAHic5q8nRx4oSsF3OsgU6csrIXxtlHVgq57h3VBmbhE1zIjXRjWOMkrHCz5ZipXU0nZIwDsB486LbiRhkmixLNHEFIcYcpqBJjc5yxUAHOCcMM550m4k7GIq17dCfIHvdurjZ2JxoBiRSVYnGtWwBv4iujXozaD ZXHMjLaWPiyZwx82BNVVt7hZIldDlWCsp5ZB3GxpBfcUaMOxU7DSmFyRJg4B8VbB35jFdBxFtMRwOXLAG3dsPLw8q5WKRT8JI8knV7lnOABhicIe7bGeeWFEWI76VlLrGwTcKhGpy2ObEDCgE/QKluOLxRhS5OW2AVWYs3eFCg5I8qrXjamDJGpdGABYsOYyjDBAI2 sUpm4bcCRWEYcxru2pl1MwkQYXUEOkMSTse0CO8MHRW/FInVXUkq/okK2 xOBtz2O3kaim4sBIFCMV6t2LBX9JWVQgGN2OTtzGmkdnwi7OjIjjVXRwvMj4WV2XK8wA4ABJA2xyOq7HwBhG6ZUak6o4L9uIKyKrHuOHJ27/bmDaLpIixp1gZpTpDIikkMc5XzIxpxzzgcyBWl5fpNKsbLJ1OSpwj4kkHNWOPRXBGnvOc7KcztwRiAGcEAgqBqUrhs4DA53AUHx0DbmDQueCBATIykHrMIoKjS8ao2fMLHnIAHaIxviqJIelKFuzG6wpKYy3VvjCx5O2NsNgbdyk p1wVswR9x0jIOxBxk586QDch1wGGwOTsGYqoKk4Pak2JB88c66DhRymfEk7eJ3P259tB0dFFFBwfRmzzfDPK2F8QPA3N85X9yJh7a7ylHBuEtDLcyMwPXSalwD2UAJ0nxOt3P6wpvQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFBgis0UUEF76HtFJbuxjkADqCAc06vfR9opdQLv5L7SnW2hTlUzsD5UxoooCiiigKjmgVvSGcVJRQVTw6L5A vxB 0A sVYhjCjCjArasigb0UVjNBmigVjNBmijNFAUUZooCisKwPKs0BRRWhlXxG3mKDeitVkB5EbjI8x4 qsGUZxkZ8M7/R7D9FBBxPPVtjn3euufWSUZ2by7JPjzJ3xy k7bV1EiAjB5VCYI8gbZOcDJycYztnzH00HOtNLg4Dfs Q8vHV9A9u7M nk3p BzpyOeN8ac/8AzXQ 9U8PrP8ArWohjyRtkYyMnIzyyM0CS2Z8NnVtyyu PX3mtDM/g fNcjn iO7zp/72Tw s1hIYyMjBHiCTy28fGgQPLJuO15dnb29kH7Pb34Jfu1c/B8EY nST sPGuh97J4fWf9aPeyfJ s0CuHON89/PnjJx9VSCryRRnON8HBwTscA PgQfbW/vVPD6zQTUovuEanV0ZlfXq1a2OnCMowvLGcZXYEZpvSK44dMZJCGXQ7htJx8iNc7rkEaW7 8UEvDLa4iKhijJpVdKnAXCruBjOzBu851jljFQDhVwGJ1qQXVjqYtkJKjg4KHtaVI57beGaybO4RAqMBl SZzv36yCAPLT7aFgu1Yln17swAOFK4BVS2OySwA5EaWfyoJDYXJiQdYvWLqBbJ72BHa055DBxp8sbY3urO5LZWUAaVBGphnBy MDYsBjUDkZzWLy1uDIWWQ6Mg6Q2Dj4POBpxnAkxvzdfDbLWs5SIdZ2gQZNyud1JAwD3ZHtoIjw256koJvhM516mGT1JXOMHHwmG0jbA9lT2FvMJG1uxQA4ycgks2nB57IQDkcwCM1Tbh14VA68BtOCQzbt1ZAPo7Yff87v5Yqxb2k4kGqRyC7MdwV07FQNgVOQNtxgvvuKCpb8EuUUKkqrhRyZ8FtEaktt2vRfn8oeG0sfDLn/AHjI3BGt9xlMDUORGlu0Nzq3qQWFzrz13Z16samz M1eGMCPs6eXaJ5gElzwycs5SXQGLEAFhglWGTgb5JU WjbmaDa34bcLIHM5cBnJBLBSGGANI5Y22yQN/HYu B65xKH0jbUoA7fc2T4MFQfqCqhsLsuy62VMYVhIdxldu85wPSxnOrOQRi6/DJtCqJm1B2YtrffOdI58h2ezy2PjQVrfgUqur9ccrp M 4HUhhjOCCIm2Pe eYrL8GlZ3cT mRgqXB0gykDIO2BIBtj0M99ZTg9yMZuWOBuCzYJyc8twGHh6ONs86ksuDyojIZTjEYUBnGnQRqwc5GoDHjud 4BDLwGZg6m5Yhg4GoybBhhTs4yQNsHIPPnW9/wySRjItxpXRgEasAZQtghh2SE58 0d8VJY8KmR0Zp2ZV5qWc5OgLkknfJycHIG2Kza8JlVmJmJBRlxlyBkRhTgnmNDHP55oKsHB5jljcsBqY41Ow09YWV869jowMejjmDzrewsdLxsblZCCQAfjdlycdrnh17uQ881PZcIeN9XW5XSw09rcsdWTk8xy27vqrv0dchR12NK6c4YbHqsjIcED4I8iPS8twhTgz6inv3t4Ow1ZA0sCdPWeMgOfVvk5q1LwFykaCfSE6zOlSM9Y2du3tgEjv8A9W0MGNzgty1AYOO4cyeQHf3VNQIB0efUWM 7NqOFI31Mdu33AgDnjfnnaIdGHGMXBGCpPZbfSuB8f5WW9ZNdJRQI7Do/1RQ9bkJyXTgeii5G zfB8/z3232eUVg4oM0UUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUATWAazRQFBFFFB//2Q==
https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEhUTExIVFRUWFhoYFxgVGBcYGhcXGhgZGBsaGhcdICggHRslGxgdITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFw8PFy0dFRkrLS0tLS0tLSsrKy0tKystLSstLSstKy0tNzcwLSsuLTctKystKzcrLSsrKys3LSsrK//AABEIAQsAvAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQMEAQIGCAf/xABTEAACAQMCAgYDCgkJBQcFAAABAgMABBESIQUxBhMiQVFhMnGBBxQjQlJzkaGxsiQzNGJygpKiwRVDY3Sjs7TC0VNUg5PhJURk0tPj8RaElMPE/8QAFQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH/xAAVEQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A 4UUmTjxH421uY/HsdYB7Yy1WIeO2zHAnjDfJZtLfstg/VQMaKwrAjIOR5VmgKKKKAooooCiiigKKKq3spXRjHakVTnwOfroLVFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQKPed4uNFyjgAfjock/rIyj92sStdYw9vBKPzZCM/qumP3qcUUHLvaxA5PD5oj8qAqP7mQN9VR /ol5Xl1BjuuI20/tTR/Y1dZRQILLiMj46q7s7gd2OyT srMP3asycSuEBL2hIAzmKRGH72g/Uat3XDIJfxkMT5 Wit9opT/JkUE4WFerV7ecsqs2jKtDg6M6QRqO4HeaB5azh0VxydQw9RGR9tS1S4J TwfNR/cFXaAooooCqXE/5r51P41dqlxP a eT NBdooooCiisO4AJJwAMknuAoM0vl41bq2nrQSNiFy P0tIOPbVKK3a5GqWR0R90hUhcxgj0z6RLDGQCAA2KvJdwRsIEKhhjEcYyVB7yqjsr5nAoLkUqsAysGBGQQcgjyNb0qmJgkL4 Bkxqx/NyEkayPktkA45EZPMkNaAooooCiiigKKKKAooooClPEh8On9XuPtgptSu//KI/mJ/vQUE/BPyeH5qP7gq7VHgX5NB8zH9wVeoCiiigKo8V/mvnk/jV6qPFeUfz0f20F6iiigKX8fiLW8igE5GCBzK5GsDzK5HtphRQchxm4M0qxK0XVkK8bMInj0j0mbVls5yoVdPec7HG9rHNGnVpEwC6ZHwiRgMjqzKpUBXDgEcvWd8DFtClvdyoY9YZVMfI4LPLIFBY4Uk9Z4D4Md536G74lHEivKerDHA1fK0ltO2RnCn14qKqcXv42s5JFIdXjKrj4zP2FX1lmA9tNIFIVQTkgAE JxvXMrkxWtsF G1RSsv xjV9eXHIbDQB3nlyOOpqoKKKKAooooCiiigKKKKApZfflEfzE/3oKZ0svfyiP5if70FBJwD8lt/mY/uCr9UOAH8Ft/mY/uLV gKKKKAqjxblH89H96r1Juk3EYYUV5ZEQLIjnUd9KtuQOdA5or5vxD3auGRnCmSX9FdvYe um6OdNrG90iCdS7Lq6ttnA9XjQdFRRUc8yorOxwqgkk9wAyaDmekaW8TvLM80jSBdEcZwVEewZQMDZnJBYntMAN8VBfcQle2i1oevWV2ZUYBgsBbW2RyJGBttmQDka2/ky5lkjn0oNZMh6zJ6sLjqUKjdtIJfGQNZznYZnuIJbWSS6Ijm1hFKglGUkqpCAhgdb6diRyG9FMuAPAAyxqVfZpA5zIS2cMzZOsHBwwJG2AdqbVxdhwx1lREzHOA8rO4VisQPVwwnScGMheWf5vOzbjqOFXomj1YwwZkdeel0Yqwz3jI2PeMURcqrxHiMUCh5XCKWCgnPM5ONvUatUt4z6Vt/WB/dyUFYdLrL/bj9l/8Ay1Yh4/bOMrKCM45Nz9oqpwh7mZGfr0A62VQOqyQEldBvqGdl8KYx282O1MCfKMD/ADGgu0UUUBRRRQFLbv8AKYvmZ/vQUypbd/lMXzM/3oKDbo/ S2/zMf3FphS7o4fwS3 Yi 4tMaAooooOY90XpUOG2bXGnUxYRxr3F2BIz5AKT7K8y3t1e8SlaR2aQ5ySSQifwG3hvXrDjvA7e8jEVxGJEDBgDnZgCAfoYj2mvmPum2EVtwaUW0Mca9eIyYtXaQMwOSRnYjGMkZGxoPgt6iK2lGLADBbkCe/SPk FFhePDIssbFXQhlI2wQc1XooPY/Q3jYvbOG4xguvaHgw2P vtqTjJDvFB8UkyyeHVxkHB9blR6g1c37i0eOFQ ZJH1A/WDXRWsQlmuiTthYB5AJqbH60h/ZoJOjoLRmZs6p2Mm/ch/FjywgXbxzWOP7 907nuY/3NUo uMVJwSX4Pqm2eHEbj1KMMPJlwR68cwaj4vvNaD mdvot5h/GoF/BrktxG9XuVYQPYpzv4Zb6zU/B5Ql5dwctRjuF8w6CN8epo8n9OqXCQF4jMf9oZF9sa2xH1O1Z4r8HxO3kz Mj0N4YBYfflj gVVdVSzjRGu1/rAx/ypaZ0r402HtfO4x/YzH FEadFvxH/ABp/8RJTelXRn8R/xZ/7 SmtAUUrbjkYYjDlVfQ0gU9WraguC3f2jg4zgg5xg00oCilvSSQrazlWKkRNggkEbcwRyNIH4fCskiLbRSs1zoXrGIAHvdJDlsMe5jy5mg7Gll2fwuEf0E/37ela8BP 5WY/Xk/9OsN0dyfySy mQ/5BQNujP5HbfMRf3a0yrjZOBImxWyj0gDGZVwAO86x3UJwhjuhgY/mXV0v2MR9VFdlmiue6OuwfSS CjEq8jS6XjlMbaXbtEHauhojn79SkhluA8kSsGQrjRFjkXjGCxB31drHPs1LxTozBNZyWenTG4YAbnSS2rIz4Hu9lNrmBZEZGGVdSrDxBGCPorkJrMM11FH74ctbywyPISfhFVTHg8hkOcYA9W9B506b9EpeGz9TKytqGpCpzlc4GfA0itYC7qg5sQB7Tim3S3jlxdzl7htTp2AcY2XYZ88YrfoSyLdxs41ad1U57TbYG2e7NB6s6JWAgs4IsY0xjI8zufrNb9HfxTN8qaZv7VwPqArbo5ZtFbxq5zIQXkP57ku31sa16MH8Gj9RP0s1BrwntT3T92tIx56IwT9chHsrbiAzc2w8Otb6EC/5vrrXo1vE7fKnnP9q4H1AVm83vLcf0Nwf3oB/GgUQbXIcf79LGfU9sP8yLUvTSE5iZfSxKq/phOvT9 3WqnE9aXLgBTH75tZjkkMvWEQnAxgg6PEY86ddJdkibwuIRv e4jP1OR7aimltKHRXHJlDD1EZpdxv8Zaf1n/8AnnNZ6LNmzt/KJB7QoH8K144PhbP sn/DXFVB0X/Jx85Mf7aSm2a5Ph1kZE1xQgIWfSPflyvJ2BOkDAJIJ9tMLfh8oGDGB/8AdXDfWRQRrwiXSLfs9QJTIWydTKXMvVlcfLOC2dwPEmugoooFnSgfgdz8xIfoQmlz/lQP/ix9dk3 lOOMpqt5h4xOPpQ0iB GU/01u/rDQMn8DRReWjCRxjVvneG4m2O4wxlCj1L9VNOB2WjU2lF1dyxmNtifSy7Zzt4Y9tMJLlF9J1HrIH21HFfws2lZY2Y9wZSfoBoijZWkfX3AZFY61cEqCQHQDGf0kb6aj6Q2USQvMIkDw4lDBVDDq2EhAOM7hcH1mpJ7gxXLsY5WV4owDGjP2laTIOnONmHPxqtxy9eW3mijtpy0kTouVVRllKjJZhgZPfQa8LOLkDzux/bRMPqauirm7Q4usY5XEg9jW8bkfT9ldJQFL761YN10XpgAMndKo7j4MMnDew7cmFRXasUYKdLFSFPPBxsceug MdP/AHPLS5kiu7eXq/fDdqNVLMdjkqg3yGAUjGx rqOgHueWVuRcBWaVSVxIqqY2U4OVBbtZ3zk9x8MN AzI6KbOIa5FBlnk1MFYjLKXPalYMT2QQBvkjlTEcMkgDSxyySSE6pVbGJdgDpUABHwBpI8ADnmCnlcTxu0CTzLDG3Wy6NAjlkhBLRzsxOhgGPwLel3sPGuxtbhZEV0OVYBlPiCMioLjhqPLHMc64tWMcjqUr2h34BOPXRFLogpFqoPNXlUnxIlcE1vdnF7bnuMM49uqA/YD9FfDel3T3iPDr64toZx1ayMyhlVtIdi2MnPjn21B0V91S6e/ge9mHUqSMBVAUsNJbIGeRO3LYUV9l6VW jr5XGY5I4VB1FTHLHIxjO25Gt15Z3HLel7a5upkjlmcKpncXLDRGoB6sskags5YCRQSdkPLINdBJ0gs5Ym03cIDKQGDrkZGAQpPMc6V2skVxE1vY4MROmaftYAwAyoTu7leyMbKMb7AUDnopGVs7cNz6pSfaM/xo41 Ns/6yf8ADXFNEXAAHIbUq41 Osv6y3 FuKI16JD8FT1yf3r04pT0W/JY/wBf 8am1BWvpJQB1SK5zuHcpt5EKapCS9P83bp65JH xBTKdmCkqoZsbAnGT4Z7qWbw/93hHrnbb6I6CO5gvmRh1lsMqRtFIeY cFJ7ebPVPzylgf2ndf81PDHfN8e3j9SSSH6Sy/ZXPWwxHBn/ZWecd3V3SA/eoLV/bKkrsqSJliSUhtFySck9ZIN8nJyd6u9HpVZyVYnsnnLG55jmsY0j15pjxGzRsOVhDDbXKgbSveASRj6aibpBajsiZGI LGesP7KZNBLxuAtE2NWoDK6S43/VdCfVqFctwid/fEQPce0quc7qRl1F067ZzllJ223xTC96XJukcDyHHotgZB8Yxqkx61pYl5fyKBFGsCFSyCMKAVGM4bD5O w0qT3VFXb4xe G63BQXJ1ZyedqncNzuR9NZie2jnjkt7eXGHDmOCUDSQCOagHtDuo4bwG4B1e UDRuWBCNJqdkCnrWd9TEKcYBXYLy5VBxrjEskmiN3jjikEcjIuS7nCgHtoVGeQVix54xgmh9/9QwDmJl/SgnH16Ki4pfiVEigftTkjUMgpGv4x8HcEDsj85hVi3uJkADqZhyEsenJ7suhIx61J9QpRPKTFc3Hx5X97RfmL1vULj1yEufZ4VENujZJgVtghyYlAACRcox59kA5PeTU6XDe DGcFTGHTxGG0sD481I9ZqzbwhEVFGFVQoHkBgVRuDi7h/OhmB9jwEfafpqjXhI0STQ9yt1iD8yXJ/vA/1U0rnOM8QMV5EI0MsjwyKY0I2w8bIzn4qbv2j7MnapxZSJGZJ7yRWGWcpoEaDnpVWQ9kct9zQedvdtA/labHgufXiuJt7ZnDleSLqbJxgZA nJG1dN7qVwX4jMx1Z29IaW8sr3HGNqSWJxb3HmIx /n/AC0C8GvUnuJRaeFQn5RY/YP4V5ar1b7jw/7Jtv0T9tB2lKeM/jrL sN/hbim1KuL/jrP59/8NPQV it5GLWMGRARqB7Q W1NxdRnk6/tCkPCYJJokl0WihxnHUk438de/wBFMI HyD4tt7IiP81A0oqje8UjjYIdTOwJVEVmYgczsMAeZIqrNcXDAk6LWMc2cq8mPV6CeslvVQOK42/hkgA62ESRBZI9SuRs8iujuQuqMKF3YZwcEeNYuZRGwkt3kDOQGklLP1 OQSA9pzjkV0AeOKuRXtxG6hi5L8kuBEoc Ebx7I/gj5zjY8zUUmhhEjJrjijLthG0rcMwPxluZmKN44ALeVM/5JVhpaRnOlgELl16xDkqY00RNlQdmCnn4bWFsLebWIvgZDvLEyjSfnID2WGfjrz7mqk0k9rswxHq1HtMU2IPZn9JOXoygr3asUDeztVR1VUVMNqQfGCOpyNKgBACMdrUNvHFIumNyY0FviZw3VmSQr2AvWdkKqlFDE89JU4FP CXsLnCOQwDHqiAmAzashRswz8cEg NWOOm36r8IKBM5GsA9ociFIOojwwaoSdGrhpI8w3A1AnKOTIhweYJZmU4IyA7KMjxFb3XBpSQJYxdqr9YNcrJ2mUKy9WQVKZyQCcYbGPFJb6HXqbS365hzmnAZh54G0fMnBIO5OliTlhb8OW2Gl7iQztuqWxbVknO8edDDJ9JkUYG9QXigU5FlcQN8q3MWD61RsN spqi97gqhhnEYuxNkwyYCNqkOcA7rKfoIPjV/wDle6t4w10kbA8urcCTnsvVnsu MegeecCri9JIc6XEsbYDaZIpAcHv2BHce/uqi9Z8Tgl2jljc CsCfaOdIelTMXYK5RhAIwy7FffFxHHkefYP0Vcu7zh8ylpHt3A56ymR9PaB ulcXDlCLJ8J8PcwaUkZ20RRymSMANuM4LEfnY7qiL1hwKW1BMVwGGcuJYk7WBudaaW1ebFqnsbZroRzzHsECRIR6IzupkPN2A7tlB7iQDTLirYglPhG5/dNSWMemNF8EUfQAKo8le6XLq4peHOfhmH0UqtCRbT bxD75/hU/TF9V9cnxlb7ahtx CS/Ox/degW16y9yYf8AZVt ifvGvJteuPcvj08Lth YfvGg6mlXFvx9n86/ HlprSrih/CLT5yT 5egx0T/ACOD9AU2pX0XH4Jb/NJ9lNKCveWSSgBxnBypGQynxVhup8xXKcQtphdRiVwE06UuHCvlsjSBGexHNuRrxhsDauhveImFtTgGHYF1zmI Mg RuO0OXftvV2WNJFIYBlYYIOCCD9ooK9jwyOIlhlnPpSOSzt62Pd5DA8qsXNskilHUMrbEMMg0s EtflSQe1pIR9roP2h59zWGZXUMrBlIyCDkEeRoEd3YFMB1aaNfQdSevh9TDtOPP0vENR/KrRBCzLcRyHSjIVEjEnGDHsGI7yuORyopjf8AE0jITDPI3KNBliPE9yr5nApLBiK4eaQDrpFwtvCNbAZ9InuY43PZXxJ51BPxTolDJvGepbOeyMpnx0baW/OQq3nS5uBWkLD3xLLdTHkrku7fqLuV3 MdNM7ySUrruJltYuWmNgZG8jL3E CDPnS Sd41VLS36kSlh1soJkbTG8mrQe0T2cZkOcnlVVduZHEeZXSygA2VCvWEeGoDC pAT51w8vun8OhkMNsRGu5ebTrZj5AntMR8ZifUeVfF lfSS7upn66Z3AYqBnbAOOX8OVIKD0jYe6bwdG1l5Hk5GWQKzew5wo8lAFdf0V4pHeGW7jOYyRFHvnspklj4amfl4KK8f19M9yD3QhYP73m/ESNnPyGPf6vH/puR6QktkJyUUnxIBP01S4wO1b/Pr9ySr1vOrqHRgysMgjkQe8Uv4x MtB43B q3nP8ACg36Qt DTY5lCo9bdn NXpGCqT3AH6AKX9Iz8BjxkhUe2aMUdIr4RQSHBZmRwqqMsx0k7DwA3J7hQeP OyariY MjfaaltR CTb/AM5Ft7HqpxBsyyHxdj 8atWp/BZh/SRf56BbXqDoPMRZQfhNygC hHbhlG55P1LZHfzNeX69be5bJnhlsfzT940Fr31/4m8//F/9iq6Tarq2HW3D4MhxNEIwPgm3B6pMnyya6mlXFbedpYXiEZCay2skc1CjkPM/VQVuB3LxW8Mb282pI1VsKpGQMHHa3FXxxP8AoJ/2P taZvPC3 mT/SsqbvvEHsMn lAX9k ethID47St6EoHxW8D4MOXfkbUusp qUvCrGEHEkGPhIG5nSvye8oO7dc8j0VUL7h5ZusiISUDGfiuPkyDvXwPMd3fkLVvOrqHRgysMgjcEUg4rGIZR1Uxi6zJeKNdbucjtRpghDzBflvkjO4oWt7FI4KSvarIHa4QFV7S/HViOyG7WXXGdPcc00tF2Is4lUN6U8gYhvMZOuU ZIHmalEEVoyIWZltIicuxcPPJ nK2QpPkWPgRU1jqwUtIBGh5zTBu0flBT25D5sR6zV624Qit1khaWQfHlOdPjoX0U/VAoN80m1uAR3ytnqx iOch9WB d3VRCLSGAiaZzJJyDydps/JjQDAz8lBk datKXuLfKFezMwDYzgdWoJA5Ehzt51dtOGqjayTJIdjI C2PBcDCr5KB55O9QSb3qfm275/Wkjx90/RQeWPdH4V724jcRhdK6yVH5pO31b 2uZr1N0q6C2l7xGGScEjqXLKNtRRkAyfU/1d1JeFe53YStDiLqw0DSkppycyAR kCNl8qDzqqE5wCcc8DlWtetY iIiGEjtJVxjE8Ch/wDmIMfu1S4h0atJARccJ582gKuPWACrfu0Hyj3NPdWaxQW9yGkhz2SPSTx9Y8vs3z9hXpPBde9poFmkVJC7Yhk2BhkU9rTp1DUDjO/dk4BRW/Q7o hBMYU5zibXHj2MARXXQ8YtI0EVqUlYDCRQkH6SNlHixqVVPjfSGBxGkT9ZJ18J6tQQ2zjnkDTuO r3CIDPE0sp ElDpkbiNNTLpTPdtknvPlgBFfB47tWmfVJIInbTnTGkTSyMFz8UKp3O5J8wK6PhEUi2aDGJOq1Y/PYFsftGqPjZ9xMzM8kNx8GXYKX2LYOCwGDsWBxvyqnd 5PMlnMY5lfEwDbd0ezMDtsGJB25KTX2S04niCOG3jd5FjVBlGVUYKBmRmAAweYGTTjh9mIokj56VwSfjHvJ8yST7aiPO9r7id w1MUA54BU6hz2Oe/1V926E8NW3soIkfWoXIbGnIY55ZPIHHsrc8Ikjz71m6sH akXrIh iMhk9QbHlVzg1m0UQR2DtqdiVGkdp2fAGTgDVjn3VRdooooCiiigKKKiubhI11OwUeJ8e4DxJ8KDlpraNuHLqRWORGCwBI1zhDg93OuiuuIKp0KC8nyExkeBY8lHmceWa5qL4SxtUBK9ZcoMjYgLO0h57g4T2V1dpapGulFwOZ5kk LE7k Z3oKnvBpN7ghh3RLnqx l3yH17fm53pgBWaKApVDveyeVvEPpkl/0prSq1Ye 7hjyEcIJPdjrG w0FDi8562Yqe0Io4E8pJ3OT7Bob1CmU3CFxH1bNG8SaEZe5NuyynZl7I2PhsRSrhimWWMn4zPdNt3N8FAD/wAPJ9aV09ApM93H6USTDxibQ3/Lfs/v1q/SKJMCVJoSxwA8bEE4JwGTUp2B7 6nFJ JsDd2i5GVMsmO/AiKf/soJF6RWZ/7zEPJnVT9DYNRy8egzogInkPJISD7WcdlR5k/TRx5FMloCAc3PeO7qJifsprHGqjCqAPAACg5lujUssxmnkTLqEZUDdmIHV1SknGCfScrkgkDArqa1dwBk1p75T5X20EtFRe U8fto98p8r7aCWiovfKfK 2j3ynyvtoJaKi98p8r7aPfKfK 2gloqIXKfK 2ooL NxqVsjJHIjdSVPdyyOdBTl4xqdordeudTh2ziKM Dyb5YfIXLcs6Qc1PZ8OwRJI3Wy/KIwq IjTJCD2lj3k1atbZI0WONFRFGFVAFVQO4KNgKloORsT8HYr43cv7ouT/AArrq43hEgLWS6htPeN69LSofoL12VAUUUo4zwJZ2DiSRHAx2WbQw32dARkb9xB86CDjfFpoZBkIkRwFkYM/aO2CisGG/eAR5ilF1LL73umYgNO6xKzqYRo0KpbSxyq4LYyfDlmtz0fRHMj2TvIeT288gB/VaRSnq3HnUEPBRNK0EtoqKpVmk7bkppBVBM/pNrIJK7YVgfExTbgaTG6lZ3TSI07EYyqswGlOsIBfSq6uQHwvLvro6qcO4ekIYKWOptTFjqJOAu59SgVbNVCfpFxHq qjEqxNPIIw7EZUFWYkA9506R3amWqsvRkI6TWzBJkDBmkGvrg2nIkf0vi7EHbPLG1UbezlZXU2gaeTImmuNBj9SKCWMfggAHic5q8nRx4oSsF3OsgU6csrIXxtlHVgq57h3VBmbhE1zIjXRjWOMkrHCz5ZipXU0nZIwDsB486LbiRhkmixLNHEFIcYcpqBJjc5yxUAHOCcMM550m4k7GIq17dCfIHvdurjZ2JxoBiRSVYnGtWwBv4iujXozaD ZXHMjLaWPiyZwx82BNVVt7hZIldDlWCsp5ZB3GxpBfcUaMOxU7DSmFyRJg4B8VbB35jFdBxFtMRwOXLAG3dsPLw8q5WKRT8JI8knV7lnOABhicIe7bGeeWFEWI76VlLrGwTcKhGpy2ObEDCgE/QKluOLxRhS5OW2AVWYs3eFCg5I8qrXjamDJGpdGABYsOYyjDBAI2 sUpm4bcCRWEYcxru2pl1MwkQYXUEOkMSTse0CO8MHRW/FInVXUkq/okK2 xOBtz2O3kaim4sBIFCMV6t2LBX9JWVQgGN2OTtzGmkdnwi7OjIjjVXRwvMj4WV2XK8wA4ABJA2xyOq7HwBhG6ZUak6o4L9uIKyKrHuOHJ27/bmDaLpIixp1gZpTpDIikkMc5XzIxpxzzgcyBWl5fpNKsbLJ1OSpwj4kkHNWOPRXBGnvOc7KcztwRiAGcEAgqBqUrhs4DA53AUHx0DbmDQueCBATIykHrMIoKjS8ao2fMLHnIAHaIxviqJIelKFuzG6wpKYy3VvjCx5O2NsNgbdyk p1wVswR9x0jIOxBxk586QDch1wGGwOTsGYqoKk4Pak2JB88c66DhRymfEk7eJ3P259tB0dFFFBwfRmzzfDPK2F8QPA3N85X9yJh7a7ylHBuEtDLcyMwPXSalwD2UAJ0nxOt3P6wpvQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFBgis0UUEF76HtFJbuxjkADqCAc06vfR9opdQLv5L7SnW2hTlUzsD5UxoooCiiigKjmgVvSGcVJRQVTw6L5A vxB 0A sVYhjCjCjArasigb0UVjNBmigVjNBmijNFAUUZooCisKwPKs0BRRWhlXxG3mKDeitVkB5EbjI8x4 qsGUZxkZ8M7/R7D9FBBxPPVtjn3euufWSUZ2by7JPjzJ3xy k7bV1EiAjB5VCYI8gbZOcDJycYztnzH00HOtNLg4Dfs Q8vHV9A9u7M nk3p BzpyOeN8ac/8AzXQ 9U8PrP8ArWohjyRtkYyMnIzyyM0CS2Z8NnVtyyu PX3mtDM/g fNcjn iO7zp/72Tw s1hIYyMjBHiCTy28fGgQPLJuO15dnb29kH7Pb34Jfu1c/B8EY nST sPGuh97J4fWf9aPeyfJ s0CuHON89/PnjJx9VSCryRRnON8HBwTscA PgQfbW/vVPD6zQTUovuEanV0ZlfXq1a2OnCMowvLGcZXYEZpvSK44dMZJCGXQ7htJx8iNc7rkEaW7 8UEvDLa4iKhijJpVdKnAXCruBjOzBu851jljFQDhVwGJ1qQXVjqYtkJKjg4KHtaVI57beGaybO4RAqMBl SZzv36yCAPLT7aFgu1Yln17swAOFK4BVS2OySwA5EaWfyoJDYXJiQdYvWLqBbJ72BHa055DBxp8sbY3urO5LZWUAaVBGphnBy MDYsBjUDkZzWLy1uDIWWQ6Mg6Q2Dj4POBpxnAkxvzdfDbLWs5SIdZ2gQZNyud1JAwD3ZHtoIjw256koJvhM516mGT1JXOMHHwmG0jbA9lT2FvMJG1uxQA4ycgks2nB57IQDkcwCM1Tbh14VA68BtOCQzbt1ZAPo7Yff87v5Yqxb2k4kGqRyC7MdwV07FQNgVOQNtxgvvuKCpb8EuUUKkqrhRyZ8FtEaktt2vRfn8oeG0sfDLn/AHjI3BGt9xlMDUORGlu0Nzq3qQWFzrz13Z16samz M1eGMCPs6eXaJ5gElzwycs5SXQGLEAFhglWGTgb5JU WjbmaDa34bcLIHM5cBnJBLBSGGANI5Y22yQN/HYu B65xKH0jbUoA7fc2T4MFQfqCqhsLsuy62VMYVhIdxldu85wPSxnOrOQRi6/DJtCqJm1B2YtrffOdI58h2ezy2PjQVrfgUqur9ccrp M 4HUhhjOCCIm2Pe eYrL8GlZ3cT mRgqXB0gykDIO2BIBtj0M99ZTg9yMZuWOBuCzYJyc8twGHh6ONs86ksuDyojIZTjEYUBnGnQRqwc5GoDHjud 4BDLwGZg6m5Yhg4GoybBhhTs4yQNsHIPPnW9/wySRjItxpXRgEasAZQtghh2SE58 0d8VJY8KmR0Zp2ZV5qWc5OgLkknfJycHIG2Kza8JlVmJmJBRlxlyBkRhTgnmNDHP55oKsHB5jljcsBqY41Ow09YWV869jowMejjmDzrewsdLxsblZCCQAfjdlycdrnh17uQ881PZcIeN9XW5XSw09rcsdWTk8xy27vqrv0dchR12NK6c4YbHqsjIcED4I8iPS8twhTgz6inv3t4Ow1ZA0sCdPWeMgOfVvk5q1LwFykaCfSE6zOlSM9Y2du3tgEjv8A9W0MGNzgty1AYOO4cyeQHf3VNQIB0efUWM 7NqOFI31Mdu33AgDnjfnnaIdGHGMXBGCpPZbfSuB8f5WW9ZNdJRQI7Do/1RQ9bkJyXTgeii5G zfB8/z3232eUVg4oM0UUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUATWAazRQFBFFFB//2Q==

https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEhUTExIVFRUWFhoYFxgVGBcYGhcXGhgZGBsaGhcdICggHRslGxgdITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFw8PFy0dFRkrLS0tLS0tLSsrKy0tKystLSstLSstKy0tNzcwLSsuLTctKystKzcrLSsrKys3LSsrK//AABEIAQsAvAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQMEAQIGCAf/xABTEAACAQMCAgYDCgkJBQcFAAABAgMABBESIQUxBhMiQVFhMnGBBxQjQlJzkaGxsiQzNGJygpKiwRVDY3Sjs7TC0VNUg5PhJURk0tPj8RaElMPE/8QAFQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH/xAAVEQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A 4UUmTjxH421uY/HsdYB7Yy1WIeO2zHAnjDfJZtLfstg/VQMaKwrAjIOR5VmgKKKKAooooCiiigKKKq3spXRjHakVTnwOfroLVFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQKPed4uNFyjgAfjock/rIyj92sStdYw9vBKPzZCM/qumP3qcUUHLvaxA5PD5oj8qAqP7mQN9VR /ol5Xl1BjuuI20/tTR/Y1dZRQILLiMj46q7s7gd2OyT srMP3asycSuEBL2hIAzmKRGH72g/Uat3XDIJfxkMT5 Wit9opT/JkUE4WFerV7ecsqs2jKtDg6M6QRqO4HeaB5azh0VxydQw9RGR9tS1S4J TwfNR/cFXaAooooCqXE/5r51P41dqlxP a eT NBdooooCiisO4AJJwAMknuAoM0vl41bq2nrQSNiFy P0tIOPbVKK3a5GqWR0R90hUhcxgj0z6RLDGQCAA2KvJdwRsIEKhhjEcYyVB7yqjsr5nAoLkUqsAysGBGQQcgjyNb0qmJgkL4 Bkxqx/NyEkayPktkA45EZPMkNaAooooCiiigKKKKAooooClPEh8On9XuPtgptSu//KI/mJ/vQUE/BPyeH5qP7gq7VHgX5NB8zH9wVeoCiiigKo8V/mvnk/jV6qPFeUfz0f20F6iiigKX8fiLW8igE5GCBzK5GsDzK5HtphRQchxm4M0qxK0XVkK8bMInj0j0mbVls5yoVdPec7HG9rHNGnVpEwC6ZHwiRgMjqzKpUBXDgEcvWd8DFtClvdyoY9YZVMfI4LPLIFBY4Uk9Z4D4Md536G74lHEivKerDHA1fK0ltO2RnCn14qKqcXv42s5JFIdXjKrj4zP2FX1lmA9tNIFIVQTkgAE JxvXMrkxWtsF G1RSsv xjV9eXHIbDQB3nlyOOpqoKKKKAooooCiiigKKKKApZfflEfzE/3oKZ0svfyiP5if70FBJwD8lt/mY/uCr9UOAH8Ft/mY/uLV gKKKKAqjxblH89H96r1Juk3EYYUV5ZEQLIjnUd9KtuQOdA5or5vxD3auGRnCmSX9FdvYe um6OdNrG90iCdS7Lq6ttnA9XjQdFRRUc8yorOxwqgkk9wAyaDmekaW8TvLM80jSBdEcZwVEewZQMDZnJBYntMAN8VBfcQle2i1oevWV2ZUYBgsBbW2RyJGBttmQDka2/ky5lkjn0oNZMh6zJ6sLjqUKjdtIJfGQNZznYZnuIJbWSS6Ijm1hFKglGUkqpCAhgdb6diRyG9FMuAPAAyxqVfZpA5zIS2cMzZOsHBwwJG2AdqbVxdhwx1lREzHOA8rO4VisQPVwwnScGMheWf5vOzbjqOFXomj1YwwZkdeel0Yqwz3jI2PeMURcqrxHiMUCh5XCKWCgnPM5ONvUatUt4z6Vt/WB/dyUFYdLrL/bj9l/8Ay1Yh4/bOMrKCM45Nz9oqpwh7mZGfr0A62VQOqyQEldBvqGdl8KYx282O1MCfKMD/ADGgu0UUUBRRRQFLbv8AKYvmZ/vQUypbd/lMXzM/3oKDbo/ S2/zMf3FphS7o4fwS3 Yi 4tMaAooooOY90XpUOG2bXGnUxYRxr3F2BIz5AKT7K8y3t1e8SlaR2aQ5ySSQifwG3hvXrDjvA7e8jEVxGJEDBgDnZgCAfoYj2mvmPum2EVtwaUW0Mca9eIyYtXaQMwOSRnYjGMkZGxoPgt6iK2lGLADBbkCe/SPk FFhePDIssbFXQhlI2wQc1XooPY/Q3jYvbOG4xguvaHgw2P vtqTjJDvFB8UkyyeHVxkHB9blR6g1c37i0eOFQ ZJH1A/WDXRWsQlmuiTthYB5AJqbH60h/ZoJOjoLRmZs6p2Mm/ch/FjywgXbxzWOP7 907nuY/3NUo uMVJwSX4Pqm2eHEbj1KMMPJlwR68cwaj4vvNaD mdvot5h/GoF/BrktxG9XuVYQPYpzv4Zb6zU/B5Ql5dwctRjuF8w6CN8epo8n9OqXCQF4jMf9oZF9sa2xH1O1Z4r8HxO3kz Mj0N4YBYfflj gVVdVSzjRGu1/rAx/ypaZ0r402HtfO4x/YzH FEadFvxH/ABp/8RJTelXRn8R/xZ/7 SmtAUUrbjkYYjDlVfQ0gU9WraguC3f2jg4zgg5xg00oCilvSSQrazlWKkRNggkEbcwRyNIH4fCskiLbRSs1zoXrGIAHvdJDlsMe5jy5mg7Gll2fwuEf0E/37ela8BP 5WY/Xk/9OsN0dyfySy mQ/5BQNujP5HbfMRf3a0yrjZOBImxWyj0gDGZVwAO86x3UJwhjuhgY/mXV0v2MR9VFdlmiue6OuwfSS CjEq8jS6XjlMbaXbtEHauhojn79SkhluA8kSsGQrjRFjkXjGCxB31drHPs1LxTozBNZyWenTG4YAbnSS2rIz4Hu9lNrmBZEZGGVdSrDxBGCPorkJrMM11FH74ctbywyPISfhFVTHg8hkOcYA9W9B506b9EpeGz9TKytqGpCpzlc4GfA0itYC7qg5sQB7Tim3S3jlxdzl7htTp2AcY2XYZ88YrfoSyLdxs41ad1U57TbYG2e7NB6s6JWAgs4IsY0xjI8zufrNb9HfxTN8qaZv7VwPqArbo5ZtFbxq5zIQXkP57ku31sa16MH8Gj9RP0s1BrwntT3T92tIx56IwT9chHsrbiAzc2w8Otb6EC/5vrrXo1vE7fKnnP9q4H1AVm83vLcf0Nwf3oB/GgUQbXIcf79LGfU9sP8yLUvTSE5iZfSxKq/phOvT9 3WqnE9aXLgBTH75tZjkkMvWEQnAxgg6PEY86ddJdkibwuIRv e4jP1OR7aimltKHRXHJlDD1EZpdxv8Zaf1n/8AnnNZ6LNmzt/KJB7QoH8K144PhbP sn/DXFVB0X/Jx85Mf7aSm2a5Ph1kZE1xQgIWfSPflyvJ2BOkDAJIJ9tMLfh8oGDGB/8AdXDfWRQRrwiXSLfs9QJTIWydTKXMvVlcfLOC2dwPEmugoooFnSgfgdz8xIfoQmlz/lQP/ix9dk3 lOOMpqt5h4xOPpQ0iB GU/01u/rDQMn8DRReWjCRxjVvneG4m2O4wxlCj1L9VNOB2WjU2lF1dyxmNtifSy7Zzt4Y9tMJLlF9J1HrIH21HFfws2lZY2Y9wZSfoBoijZWkfX3AZFY61cEqCQHQDGf0kb6aj6Q2USQvMIkDw4lDBVDDq2EhAOM7hcH1mpJ7gxXLsY5WV4owDGjP2laTIOnONmHPxqtxy9eW3mijtpy0kTouVVRllKjJZhgZPfQa8LOLkDzux/bRMPqauirm7Q4usY5XEg9jW8bkfT9ldJQFL761YN10XpgAMndKo7j4MMnDew7cmFRXasUYKdLFSFPPBxsceug MdP/AHPLS5kiu7eXq/fDdqNVLMdjkqg3yGAUjGx rqOgHueWVuRcBWaVSVxIqqY2U4OVBbtZ3zk9x8MN AzI6KbOIa5FBlnk1MFYjLKXPalYMT2QQBvkjlTEcMkgDSxyySSE6pVbGJdgDpUABHwBpI8ADnmCnlcTxu0CTzLDG3Wy6NAjlkhBLRzsxOhgGPwLel3sPGuxtbhZEV0OVYBlPiCMioLjhqPLHMc64tWMcjqUr2h34BOPXRFLogpFqoPNXlUnxIlcE1vdnF7bnuMM49uqA/YD9FfDel3T3iPDr64toZx1ayMyhlVtIdi2MnPjn21B0V91S6e/ge9mHUqSMBVAUsNJbIGeRO3LYUV9l6VW jr5XGY5I4VB1FTHLHIxjO25Gt15Z3HLel7a5upkjlmcKpncXLDRGoB6sskags5YCRQSdkPLINdBJ0gs5Ym03cIDKQGDrkZGAQpPMc6V2skVxE1vY4MROmaftYAwAyoTu7leyMbKMb7AUDnopGVs7cNz6pSfaM/xo41 Ns/6yf8ADXFNEXAAHIbUq41 Osv6y3 FuKI16JD8FT1yf3r04pT0W/JY/wBf 8am1BWvpJQB1SK5zuHcpt5EKapCS9P83bp65JH xBTKdmCkqoZsbAnGT4Z7qWbw/93hHrnbb6I6CO5gvmRh1lsMqRtFIeY cFJ7ebPVPzylgf2ndf81PDHfN8e3j9SSSH6Sy/ZXPWwxHBn/ZWecd3V3SA/eoLV/bKkrsqSJliSUhtFySck9ZIN8nJyd6u9HpVZyVYnsnnLG55jmsY0j15pjxGzRsOVhDDbXKgbSveASRj6aibpBajsiZGI LGesP7KZNBLxuAtE2NWoDK6S43/VdCfVqFctwid/fEQPce0quc7qRl1F067ZzllJ223xTC96XJukcDyHHotgZB8Yxqkx61pYl5fyKBFGsCFSyCMKAVGM4bD5O w0qT3VFXb4xe G63BQXJ1ZyedqncNzuR9NZie2jnjkt7eXGHDmOCUDSQCOagHtDuo4bwG4B1e UDRuWBCNJqdkCnrWd9TEKcYBXYLy5VBxrjEskmiN3jjikEcjIuS7nCgHtoVGeQVix54xgmh9/9QwDmJl/SgnH16Ki4pfiVEigftTkjUMgpGv4x8HcEDsj85hVi3uJkADqZhyEsenJ7suhIx61J9QpRPKTFc3Hx5X97RfmL1vULj1yEufZ4VENujZJgVtghyYlAACRcox59kA5PeTU6XDe DGcFTGHTxGG0sD481I9ZqzbwhEVFGFVQoHkBgVRuDi7h/OhmB9jwEfafpqjXhI0STQ9yt1iD8yXJ/vA/1U0rnOM8QMV5EI0MsjwyKY0I2w8bIzn4qbv2j7MnapxZSJGZJ7yRWGWcpoEaDnpVWQ9kct9zQedvdtA/labHgufXiuJt7ZnDleSLqbJxgZA nJG1dN7qVwX4jMx1Z29IaW8sr3HGNqSWJxb3HmIx /n/AC0C8GvUnuJRaeFQn5RY/YP4V5ar1b7jw/7Jtv0T9tB2lKeM/jrL sN/hbim1KuL/jrP59/8NPQV it5GLWMGRARqB7Q W1NxdRnk6/tCkPCYJJokl0WihxnHUk438de/wBFMI HyD4tt7IiP81A0oqje8UjjYIdTOwJVEVmYgczsMAeZIqrNcXDAk6LWMc2cq8mPV6CeslvVQOK42/hkgA62ESRBZI9SuRs8iujuQuqMKF3YZwcEeNYuZRGwkt3kDOQGklLP1 OQSA9pzjkV0AeOKuRXtxG6hi5L8kuBEoc Ebx7I/gj5zjY8zUUmhhEjJrjijLthG0rcMwPxluZmKN44ALeVM/5JVhpaRnOlgELl16xDkqY00RNlQdmCnn4bWFsLebWIvgZDvLEyjSfnID2WGfjrz7mqk0k9rswxHq1HtMU2IPZn9JOXoygr3asUDeztVR1VUVMNqQfGCOpyNKgBACMdrUNvHFIumNyY0FviZw3VmSQr2AvWdkKqlFDE89JU4FP CXsLnCOQwDHqiAmAzashRswz8cEg NWOOm36r8IKBM5GsA9ociFIOojwwaoSdGrhpI8w3A1AnKOTIhweYJZmU4IyA7KMjxFb3XBpSQJYxdqr9YNcrJ2mUKy9WQVKZyQCcYbGPFJb6HXqbS365hzmnAZh54G0fMnBIO5OliTlhb8OW2Gl7iQztuqWxbVknO8edDDJ9JkUYG9QXigU5FlcQN8q3MWD61RsN spqi97gqhhnEYuxNkwyYCNqkOcA7rKfoIPjV/wDle6t4w10kbA8urcCTnsvVnsu MegeecCri9JIc6XEsbYDaZIpAcHv2BHce/uqi9Z8Tgl2jljc CsCfaOdIelTMXYK5RhAIwy7FffFxHHkefYP0Vcu7zh8ylpHt3A56ymR9PaB ulcXDlCLJ8J8PcwaUkZ20RRymSMANuM4LEfnY7qiL1hwKW1BMVwGGcuJYk7WBudaaW1ebFqnsbZroRzzHsECRIR6IzupkPN2A7tlB7iQDTLirYglPhG5/dNSWMemNF8EUfQAKo8le6XLq4peHOfhmH0UqtCRbT bxD75/hU/TF9V9cnxlb7ahtx CS/Ox/degW16y9yYf8AZVt ifvGvJteuPcvj08Lth YfvGg6mlXFvx9n86/ HlprSrih/CLT5yT 5egx0T/ACOD9AU2pX0XH4Jb/NJ9lNKCveWSSgBxnBypGQynxVhup8xXKcQtphdRiVwE06UuHCvlsjSBGexHNuRrxhsDauhveImFtTgGHYF1zmI Mg RuO0OXftvV2WNJFIYBlYYIOCCD9ooK9jwyOIlhlnPpSOSzt62Pd5DA8qsXNskilHUMrbEMMg0s EtflSQe1pIR9roP2h59zWGZXUMrBlIyCDkEeRoEd3YFMB1aaNfQdSevh9TDtOPP0vENR/KrRBCzLcRyHSjIVEjEnGDHsGI7yuORyopjf8AE0jITDPI3KNBliPE9yr5nApLBiK4eaQDrpFwtvCNbAZ9InuY43PZXxJ51BPxTolDJvGepbOeyMpnx0baW/OQq3nS5uBWkLD3xLLdTHkrku7fqLuV3 MdNM7ySUrruJltYuWmNgZG8jL3E CDPnS Sd41VLS36kSlh1soJkbTG8mrQe0T2cZkOcnlVVduZHEeZXSygA2VCvWEeGoDC pAT51w8vun8OhkMNsRGu5ebTrZj5AntMR8ZifUeVfF lfSS7upn66Z3AYqBnbAOOX8OVIKD0jYe6bwdG1l5Hk5GWQKzew5wo8lAFdf0V4pHeGW7jOYyRFHvnspklj4amfl4KK8f19M9yD3QhYP73m/ESNnPyGPf6vH/puR6QktkJyUUnxIBP01S4wO1b/Pr9ySr1vOrqHRgysMgjkQe8Uv4x MtB43B q3nP8ACg36Qt DTY5lCo9bdn NXpGCqT3AH6AKX9Iz8BjxkhUe2aMUdIr4RQSHBZmRwqqMsx0k7DwA3J7hQeP OyariY MjfaaltR CTb/AM5Ft7HqpxBsyyHxdj 8atWp/BZh/SRf56BbXqDoPMRZQfhNygC hHbhlG55P1LZHfzNeX69be5bJnhlsfzT940Fr31/4m8//F/9iq6Tarq2HW3D4MhxNEIwPgm3B6pMnyya6mlXFbedpYXiEZCay2skc1CjkPM/VQVuB3LxW8Mb282pI1VsKpGQMHHa3FXxxP8AoJ/2P taZvPC3 mT/SsqbvvEHsMn lAX9k ethID47St6EoHxW8D4MOXfkbUusp qUvCrGEHEkGPhIG5nSvye8oO7dc8j0VUL7h5ZusiISUDGfiuPkyDvXwPMd3fkLVvOrqHRgysMgjcEUg4rGIZR1Uxi6zJeKNdbucjtRpghDzBflvkjO4oWt7FI4KSvarIHa4QFV7S/HViOyG7WXXGdPcc00tF2Is4lUN6U8gYhvMZOuU ZIHmalEEVoyIWZltIicuxcPPJ nK2QpPkWPgRU1jqwUtIBGh5zTBu0flBT25D5sR6zV624Qit1khaWQfHlOdPjoX0U/VAoN80m1uAR3ytnqx iOch9WB d3VRCLSGAiaZzJJyDydps/JjQDAz8lBk datKXuLfKFezMwDYzgdWoJA5Ehzt51dtOGqjayTJIdjI C2PBcDCr5KB55O9QSb3qfm275/Wkjx90/RQeWPdH4V724jcRhdK6yVH5pO31b 2uZr1N0q6C2l7xGGScEjqXLKNtRRkAyfU/1d1JeFe53YStDiLqw0DSkppycyAR kCNl8qDzqqE5wCcc8DlWtetY iIiGEjtJVxjE8Ch/wDmIMfu1S4h0atJARccJ582gKuPWACrfu0Hyj3NPdWaxQW9yGkhz2SPSTx9Y8vs3z9hXpPBde9poFmkVJC7Yhk2BhkU9rTp1DUDjO/dk4BRW/Q7o hBMYU5zibXHj2MARXXQ8YtI0EVqUlYDCRQkH6SNlHixqVVPjfSGBxGkT9ZJ18J6tQQ2zjnkDTuO r3CIDPE0sp ElDpkbiNNTLpTPdtknvPlgBFfB47tWmfVJIInbTnTGkTSyMFz8UKp3O5J8wK6PhEUi2aDGJOq1Y/PYFsftGqPjZ9xMzM8kNx8GXYKX2LYOCwGDsWBxvyqnd 5PMlnMY5lfEwDbd0ezMDtsGJB25KTX2S04niCOG3jd5FjVBlGVUYKBmRmAAweYGTTjh9mIokj56VwSfjHvJ8yST7aiPO9r7id w1MUA54BU6hz2Oe/1V926E8NW3soIkfWoXIbGnIY55ZPIHHsrc8Ikjz71m6sH akXrIh iMhk9QbHlVzg1m0UQR2DtqdiVGkdp2fAGTgDVjn3VRdooooCiiigKKKiubhI11OwUeJ8e4DxJ8KDlpraNuHLqRWORGCwBI1zhDg93OuiuuIKp0KC8nyExkeBY8lHmceWa5qL4SxtUBK9ZcoMjYgLO0h57g4T2V1dpapGulFwOZ5kk LE7k Z3oKnvBpN7ghh3RLnqx l3yH17fm53pgBWaKApVDveyeVvEPpkl/0prSq1Ye 7hjyEcIJPdjrG w0FDi8562Yqe0Io4E8pJ3OT7Bob1CmU3CFxH1bNG8SaEZe5NuyynZl7I2PhsRSrhimWWMn4zPdNt3N8FAD/wAPJ9aV09ApM93H6USTDxibQ3/Lfs/v1q/SKJMCVJoSxwA8bEE4JwGTUp2B7 6nFJ JsDd2i5GVMsmO/AiKf/soJF6RWZ/7zEPJnVT9DYNRy8egzogInkPJISD7WcdlR5k/TRx5FMloCAc3PeO7qJifsprHGqjCqAPAACg5lujUssxmnkTLqEZUDdmIHV1SknGCfScrkgkDArqa1dwBk1p75T5X20EtFRe U8fto98p8r7aCWiovfKfK 2j3ynyvtoJaKi98p8r7aPfKfK 2gloqIXKfK 2ooL NxqVsjJHIjdSVPdyyOdBTl4xqdordeudTh2ziKM Dyb5YfIXLcs6Qc1PZ8OwRJI3Wy/KIwq IjTJCD2lj3k1atbZI0WONFRFGFVAFVQO4KNgKloORsT8HYr43cv7ouT/AArrq43hEgLWS6htPeN69LSofoL12VAUUUo4zwJZ2DiSRHAx2WbQw32dARkb9xB86CDjfFpoZBkIkRwFkYM/aO2CisGG/eAR5ilF1LL73umYgNO6xKzqYRo0KpbSxyq4LYyfDlmtz0fRHMj2TvIeT288gB/VaRSnq3HnUEPBRNK0EtoqKpVmk7bkppBVBM/pNrIJK7YVgfExTbgaTG6lZ3TSI07EYyqswGlOsIBfSq6uQHwvLvro6qcO4ekIYKWOptTFjqJOAu59SgVbNVCfpFxHq qjEqxNPIIw7EZUFWYkA9506R3amWqsvRkI6TWzBJkDBmkGvrg2nIkf0vi7EHbPLG1UbezlZXU2gaeTImmuNBj9SKCWMfggAHic5q8nRx4oSsF3OsgU6csrIXxtlHVgq57h3VBmbhE1zIjXRjWOMkrHCz5ZipXU0nZIwDsB486LbiRhkmixLNHEFIcYcpqBJjc5yxUAHOCcMM550m4k7GIq17dCfIHvdurjZ2JxoBiRSVYnGtWwBv4iujXozaD ZXHMjLaWPiyZwx82BNVVt7hZIldDlWCsp5ZB3GxpBfcUaMOxU7DSmFyRJg4B8VbB35jFdBxFtMRwOXLAG3dsPLw8q5WKRT8JI8knV7lnOABhicIe7bGeeWFEWI76VlLrGwTcKhGpy2ObEDCgE/QKluOLxRhS5OW2AVWYs3eFCg5I8qrXjamDJGpdGABYsOYyjDBAI2 sUpm4bcCRWEYcxru2pl1MwkQYXUEOkMSTse0CO8MHRW/FInVXUkq/okK2 xOBtz2O3kaim4sBIFCMV6t2LBX9JWVQgGN2OTtzGmkdnwi7OjIjjVXRwvMj4WV2XK8wA4ABJA2xyOq7HwBhG6ZUak6o4L9uIKyKrHuOHJ27/bmDaLpIixp1gZpTpDIikkMc5XzIxpxzzgcyBWl5fpNKsbLJ1OSpwj4kkHNWOPRXBGnvOc7KcztwRiAGcEAgqBqUrhs4DA53AUHx0DbmDQueCBATIykHrMIoKjS8ao2fMLHnIAHaIxviqJIelKFuzG6wpKYy3VvjCx5O2NsNgbdyk p1wVswR9x0jIOxBxk586QDch1wGGwOTsGYqoKk4Pak2JB88c66DhRymfEk7eJ3P259tB0dFFFBwfRmzzfDPK2F8QPA3N85X9yJh7a7ylHBuEtDLcyMwPXSalwD2UAJ0nxOt3P6wpvQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFBgis0UUEF76HtFJbuxjkADqCAc06vfR9opdQLv5L7SnW2hTlUzsD5UxoooCiiigKjmgVvSGcVJRQVTw6L5A vxB 0A sVYhjCjCjArasigb0UVjNBmigVjNBmijNFAUUZooCisKwPKs0BRRWhlXxG3mKDeitVkB5EbjI8x4 qsGUZxkZ8M7/R7D9FBBxPPVtjn3euufWSUZ2by7JPjzJ3xy k7bV1EiAjB5VCYI8gbZOcDJycYztnzH00HOtNLg4Dfs Q8vHV9A9u7M nk3p BzpyOeN8ac/8AzXQ 9U8PrP8ArWohjyRtkYyMnIzyyM0CS2Z8NnVtyyu PX3mtDM/g fNcjn iO7zp/72Tw s1hIYyMjBHiCTy28fGgQPLJuO15dnb29kH7Pb34Jfu1c/B8EY nST sPGuh97J4fWf9aPeyfJ s0CuHON89/PnjJx9VSCryRRnON8HBwTscA PgQfbW/vVPD6zQTUovuEanV0ZlfXq1a2OnCMowvLGcZXYEZpvSK44dMZJCGXQ7htJx8iNc7rkEaW7 8UEvDLa4iKhijJpVdKnAXCruBjOzBu851jljFQDhVwGJ1qQXVjqYtkJKjg4KHtaVI57beGaybO4RAqMBl SZzv36yCAPLT7aFgu1Yln17swAOFK4BVS2OySwA5EaWfyoJDYXJiQdYvWLqBbJ72BHa055DBxp8sbY3urO5LZWUAaVBGphnBy MDYsBjUDkZzWLy1uDIWWQ6Mg6Q2Dj4POBpxnAkxvzdfDbLWs5SIdZ2gQZNyud1JAwD3ZHtoIjw256koJvhM516mGT1JXOMHHwmG0jbA9lT2FvMJG1uxQA4ycgks2nB57IQDkcwCM1Tbh14VA68BtOCQzbt1ZAPo7Yff87v5Yqxb2k4kGqRyC7MdwV07FQNgVOQNtxgvvuKCpb8EuUUKkqrhRyZ8FtEaktt2vRfn8oeG0sfDLn/AHjI3BGt9xlMDUORGlu0Nzq3qQWFzrz13Z16samz M1eGMCPs6eXaJ5gElzwycs5SXQGLEAFhglWGTgb5JU WjbmaDa34bcLIHM5cBnJBLBSGGANI5Y22yQN/HYu B65xKH0jbUoA7fc2T4MFQfqCqhsLsuy62VMYVhIdxldu85wPSxnOrOQRi6/DJtCqJm1B2YtrffOdI58h2ezy2PjQVrfgUqur9ccrp M 4HUhhjOCCIm2Pe eYrL8GlZ3cT mRgqXB0gykDIO2BIBtj0M99ZTg9yMZuWOBuCzYJyc8twGHh6ONs86ksuDyojIZTjEYUBnGnQRqwc5GoDHjud 4BDLwGZg6m5Yhg4GoybBhhTs4yQNsHIPPnW9/wySRjItxpXRgEasAZQtghh2SE58 0d8VJY8KmR0Zp2ZV5qWc5OgLkknfJycHIG2Kza8JlVmJmJBRlxlyBkRhTgnmNDHP55oKsHB5jljcsBqY41Ow09YWV869jowMejjmDzrewsdLxsblZCCQAfjdlycdrnh17uQ881PZcIeN9XW5XSw09rcsdWTk8xy27vqrv0dchR12NK6c4YbHqsjIcED4I8iPS8twhTgz6inv3t4Ow1ZA0sCdPWeMgOfVvk5q1LwFykaCfSE6zOlSM9Y2du3tgEjv8A9W0MGNzgty1AYOO4cyeQHf3VNQIB0efUWM 7NqOFI31Mdu33AgDnjfnnaIdGHGMXBGCpPZbfSuB8f5WW9ZNdJRQI7Do/1RQ9bkJyXTgeii5G zfB8/z3232eUVg4oM0UUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUATWAazRQFBFFFB//2Q==https://www.seniorforums.com/image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBxITEhUTExIVFRUWFhoYFxgVGBcYGhcXGhgZGBsaGhcdICggHRslGxgdITEhJSkrLi4uGB8zODMsNygtLisBCgoKDg0OFw8PFy0dFRkrLS0tLS0tLSsrKy0tKystLSstLSstKy0tNzcwLSsuLTctKystKzcrLSsrKys3LSsrK//AABEIAQsAvAMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAgMBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAABQMEAQIGCAf/xABTEAACAQMCAgYDCgkJBQcFAAABAgMABBESIQUxBhMiQVFhMnGBBxQjQlJzkaGxsiQzNGJygpKiwRVDY3Sjs7TC0VNUg5PhJURk0tPj8RaElMPE/8QAFQEBAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH/xAAVEQEBAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAf/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A 4UUmTjxH421uY/HsdYB7Yy1WIeO2zHAnjDfJZtLfstg/VQMaKwrAjIOR5VmgKKKKAooooCiiigKKKq3spXRjHakVTnwOfroLVFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQKPed4uNFyjgAfjock/rIyj92sStdYw9vBKPzZCM/qumP3qcUUHLvaxA5PD5oj8qAqP7mQN9VR /ol5Xl1BjuuI20/tTR/Y1dZRQILLiMj46q7s7gd2OyT srMP3asycSuEBL2hIAzmKRGH72g/Uat3XDIJfxkMT5 Wit9opT/JkUE4WFerV7ecsqs2jKtDg6M6QRqO4HeaB5azh0VxydQw9RGR9tS1S4J TwfNR/cFXaAooooCqXE/5r51P41dqlxP a eT NBdooooCiisO4AJJwAMknuAoM0vl41bq2nrQSNiFy P0tIOPbVKK3a5GqWR0R90hUhcxgj0z6RLDGQCAA2KvJdwRsIEKhhjEcYyVB7yqjsr5nAoLkUqsAysGBGQQcgjyNb0qmJgkL4 Bkxqx/NyEkayPktkA45EZPMkNaAooooCiiigKKKKAooooClPEh8On9XuPtgptSu//KI/mJ/vQUE/BPyeH5qP7gq7VHgX5NB8zH9wVeoCiiigKo8V/mvnk/jV6qPFeUfz0f20F6iiigKX8fiLW8igE5GCBzK5GsDzK5HtphRQchxm4M0qxK0XVkK8bMInj0j0mbVls5yoVdPec7HG9rHNGnVpEwC6ZHwiRgMjqzKpUBXDgEcvWd8DFtClvdyoY9YZVMfI4LPLIFBY4Uk9Z4D4Md536G74lHEivKerDHA1fK0ltO2RnCn14qKqcXv42s5JFIdXjKrj4zP2FX1lmA9tNIFIVQTkgAE JxvXMrkxWtsF G1RSsv xjV9eXHIbDQB3nlyOOpqoKKKKAooooCiiigKKKKApZfflEfzE/3oKZ0svfyiP5if70FBJwD8lt/mY/uCr9UOAH8Ft/mY/uLV gKKKKAqjxblH89H96r1Juk3EYYUV5ZEQLIjnUd9KtuQOdA5or5vxD3auGRnCmSX9FdvYe um6OdNrG90iCdS7Lq6ttnA9XjQdFRRUc8yorOxwqgkk9wAyaDmekaW8TvLM80jSBdEcZwVEewZQMDZnJBYntMAN8VBfcQle2i1oevWV2ZUYBgsBbW2RyJGBttmQDka2/ky5lkjn0oNZMh6zJ6sLjqUKjdtIJfGQNZznYZnuIJbWSS6Ijm1hFKglGUkqpCAhgdb6diRyG9FMuAPAAyxqVfZpA5zIS2cMzZOsHBwwJG2AdqbVxdhwx1lREzHOA8rO4VisQPVwwnScGMheWf5vOzbjqOFXomj1YwwZkdeel0Yqwz3jI2PeMURcqrxHiMUCh5XCKWCgnPM5ONvUatUt4z6Vt/WB/dyUFYdLrL/bj9l/8Ay1Yh4/bOMrKCM45Nz9oqpwh7mZGfr0A62VQOqyQEldBvqGdl8KYx282O1MCfKMD/ADGgu0UUUBRRRQFLbv8AKYvmZ/vQUypbd/lMXzM/3oKDbo/ S2/zMf3FphS7o4fwS3 Yi 4tMaAooooOY90XpUOG2bXGnUxYRxr3F2BIz5AKT7K8y3t1e8SlaR2aQ5ySSQifwG3hvXrDjvA7e8jEVxGJEDBgDnZgCAfoYj2mvmPum2EVtwaUW0Mca9eIyYtXaQMwOSRnYjGMkZGxoPgt6iK2lGLADBbkCe/SPk FFhePDIssbFXQhlI2wQc1XooPY/Q3jYvbOG4xguvaHgw2P vtqTjJDvFB8UkyyeHVxkHB9blR6g1c37i0eOFQ ZJH1A/WDXRWsQlmuiTthYB5AJqbH60h/ZoJOjoLRmZs6p2Mm/ch/FjywgXbxzWOP7 907nuY/3NUo uMVJwSX4Pqm2eHEbj1KMMPJlwR68cwaj4vvNaD mdvot5h/GoF/BrktxG9XuVYQPYpzv4Zb6zU/B5Ql5dwctRjuF8w6CN8epo8n9OqXCQF4jMf9oZF9sa2xH1O1Z4r8HxO3kz Mj0N4YBYfflj gVVdVSzjRGu1/rAx/ypaZ0r402HtfO4x/YzH FEadFvxH/ABp/8RJTelXRn8R/xZ/7 SmtAUUrbjkYYjDlVfQ0gU9WraguC3f2jg4zgg5xg00oCilvSSQrazlWKkRNggkEbcwRyNIH4fCskiLbRSs1zoXrGIAHvdJDlsMe5jy5mg7Gll2fwuEf0E/37ela8BP 5WY/Xk/9OsN0dyfySy mQ/5BQNujP5HbfMRf3a0yrjZOBImxWyj0gDGZVwAO86x3UJwhjuhgY/mXV0v2MR9VFdlmiue6OuwfSS CjEq8jS6XjlMbaXbtEHauhojn79SkhluA8kSsGQrjRFjkXjGCxB31drHPs1LxTozBNZyWenTG4YAbnSS2rIz4Hu9lNrmBZEZGGVdSrDxBGCPorkJrMM11FH74ctbywyPISfhFVTHg8hkOcYA9W9B506b9EpeGz9TKytqGpCpzlc4GfA0itYC7qg5sQB7Tim3S3jlxdzl7htTp2AcY2XYZ88YrfoSyLdxs41ad1U57TbYG2e7NB6s6JWAgs4IsY0xjI8zufrNb9HfxTN8qaZv7VwPqArbo5ZtFbxq5zIQXkP57ku31sa16MH8Gj9RP0s1BrwntT3T92tIx56IwT9chHsrbiAzc2w8Otb6EC/5vrrXo1vE7fKnnP9q4H1AVm83vLcf0Nwf3oB/GgUQbXIcf79LGfU9sP8yLUvTSE5iZfSxKq/phOvT9 3WqnE9aXLgBTH75tZjkkMvWEQnAxgg6PEY86ddJdkibwuIRv e4jP1OR7aimltKHRXHJlDD1EZpdxv8Zaf1n/8AnnNZ6LNmzt/KJB7QoH8K144PhbP sn/DXFVB0X/Jx85Mf7aSm2a5Ph1kZE1xQgIWfSPflyvJ2BOkDAJIJ9tMLfh8oGDGB/8AdXDfWRQRrwiXSLfs9QJTIWydTKXMvVlcfLOC2dwPEmugoooFnSgfgdz8xIfoQmlz/lQP/ix9dk3 lOOMpqt5h4xOPpQ0iB GU/01u/rDQMn8DRReWjCRxjVvneG4m2O4wxlCj1L9VNOB2WjU2lF1dyxmNtifSy7Zzt4Y9tMJLlF9J1HrIH21HFfws2lZY2Y9wZSfoBoijZWkfX3AZFY61cEqCQHQDGf0kb6aj6Q2USQvMIkDw4lDBVDDq2EhAOM7hcH1mpJ7gxXLsY5WV4owDGjP2laTIOnONmHPxqtxy9eW3mijtpy0kTouVVRllKjJZhgZPfQa8LOLkDzux/bRMPqauirm7Q4usY5XEg9jW8bkfT9ldJQFL761YN10XpgAMndKo7j4MMnDew7cmFRXasUYKdLFSFPPBxsceug MdP/AHPLS5kiu7eXq/fDdqNVLMdjkqg3yGAUjGx rqOgHueWVuRcBWaVSVxIqqY2U4OVBbtZ3zk9x8MN AzI6KbOIa5FBlnk1MFYjLKXPalYMT2QQBvkjlTEcMkgDSxyySSE6pVbGJdgDpUABHwBpI8ADnmCnlcTxu0CTzLDG3Wy6NAjlkhBLRzsxOhgGPwLel3sPGuxtbhZEV0OVYBlPiCMioLjhqPLHMc64tWMcjqUr2h34BOPXRFLogpFqoPNXlUnxIlcE1vdnF7bnuMM49uqA/YD9FfDel3T3iPDr64toZx1ayMyhlVtIdi2MnPjn21B0V91S6e/ge9mHUqSMBVAUsNJbIGeRO3LYUV9l6VW jr5XGY5I4VB1FTHLHIxjO25Gt15Z3HLel7a5upkjlmcKpncXLDRGoB6sskags5YCRQSdkPLINdBJ0gs5Ym03cIDKQGDrkZGAQpPMc6V2skVxE1vY4MROmaftYAwAyoTu7leyMbKMb7AUDnopGVs7cNz6pSfaM/xo41 Ns/6yf8ADXFNEXAAHIbUq41 Osv6y3 FuKI16JD8FT1yf3r04pT0W/JY/wBf 8am1BWvpJQB1SK5zuHcpt5EKapCS9P83bp65JH xBTKdmCkqoZsbAnGT4Z7qWbw/93hHrnbb6I6CO5gvmRh1lsMqRtFIeY cFJ7ebPVPzylgf2ndf81PDHfN8e3j9SSSH6Sy/ZXPWwxHBn/ZWecd3V3SA/eoLV/bKkrsqSJliSUhtFySck9ZIN8nJyd6u9HpVZyVYnsnnLG55jmsY0j15pjxGzRsOVhDDbXKgbSveASRj6aibpBajsiZGI LGesP7KZNBLxuAtE2NWoDK6S43/VdCfVqFctwid/fEQPce0quc7qRl1F067ZzllJ223xTC96XJukcDyHHotgZB8Yxqkx61pYl5fyKBFGsCFSyCMKAVGM4bD5O w0qT3VFXb4xe G63BQXJ1ZyedqncNzuR9NZie2jnjkt7eXGHDmOCUDSQCOagHtDuo4bwG4B1e UDRuWBCNJqdkCnrWd9TEKcYBXYLy5VBxrjEskmiN3jjikEcjIuS7nCgHtoVGeQVix54xgmh9/9QwDmJl/SgnH16Ki4pfiVEigftTkjUMgpGv4x8HcEDsj85hVi3uJkADqZhyEsenJ7suhIx61J9QpRPKTFc3Hx5X97RfmL1vULj1yEufZ4VENujZJgVtghyYlAACRcox59kA5PeTU6XDe DGcFTGHTxGG0sD481I9ZqzbwhEVFGFVQoHkBgVRuDi7h/OhmB9jwEfafpqjXhI0STQ9yt1iD8yXJ/vA/1U0rnOM8QMV5EI0MsjwyKY0I2w8bIzn4qbv2j7MnapxZSJGZJ7yRWGWcpoEaDnpVWQ9kct9zQedvdtA/labHgufXiuJt7ZnDleSLqbJxgZA nJG1dN7qVwX4jMx1Z29IaW8sr3HGNqSWJxb3HmIx /n/AC0C8GvUnuJRaeFQn5RY/YP4V5ar1b7jw/7Jtv0T9tB2lKeM/jrL sN/hbim1KuL/jrP59/8NPQV it5GLWMGRARqB7Q W1NxdRnk6/tCkPCYJJokl0WihxnHUk438de/wBFMI HyD4tt7IiP81A0oqje8UjjYIdTOwJVEVmYgczsMAeZIqrNcXDAk6LWMc2cq8mPV6CeslvVQOK42/hkgA62ESRBZI9SuRs8iujuQuqMKF3YZwcEeNYuZRGwkt3kDOQGklLP1 OQSA9pzjkV0AeOKuRXtxG6hi5L8kuBEoc Ebx7I/gj5zjY8zUUmhhEjJrjijLthG0rcMwPxluZmKN44ALeVM/5JVhpaRnOlgELl16xDkqY00RNlQdmCnn4bWFsLebWIvgZDvLEyjSfnID2WGfjrz7mqk0k9rswxHq1HtMU2IPZn9JOXoygr3asUDeztVR1VUVMNqQfGCOpyNKgBACMdrUNvHFIumNyY0FviZw3VmSQr2AvWdkKqlFDE89JU4FP CXsLnCOQwDHqiAmAzashRswz8cEg NWOOm36r8IKBM5GsA9ociFIOojwwaoSdGrhpI8w3A1AnKOTIhweYJZmU4IyA7KMjxFb3XBpSQJYxdqr9YNcrJ2mUKy9WQVKZyQCcYbGPFJb6HXqbS365hzmnAZh54G0fMnBIO5OliTlhb8OW2Gl7iQztuqWxbVknO8edDDJ9JkUYG9QXigU5FlcQN8q3MWD61RsN spqi97gqhhnEYuxNkwyYCNqkOcA7rKfoIPjV/wDle6t4w10kbA8urcCTnsvVnsu MegeecCri9JIc6XEsbYDaZIpAcHv2BHce/uqi9Z8Tgl2jljc CsCfaOdIelTMXYK5RhAIwy7FffFxHHkefYP0Vcu7zh8ylpHt3A56ymR9PaB ulcXDlCLJ8J8PcwaUkZ20RRymSMANuM4LEfnY7qiL1hwKW1BMVwGGcuJYk7WBudaaW1ebFqnsbZroRzzHsECRIR6IzupkPN2A7tlB7iQDTLirYglPhG5/dNSWMemNF8EUfQAKo8le6XLq4peHOfhmH0UqtCRbT bxD75/hU/TF9V9cnxlb7ahtx CS/Ox/degW16y9yYf8AZVt ifvGvJteuPcvj08Lth YfvGg6mlXFvx9n86/ HlprSrih/CLT5yT 5egx0T/ACOD9AU2pX0XH4Jb/NJ9lNKCveWSSgBxnBypGQynxVhup8xXKcQtphdRiVwE06UuHCvlsjSBGexHNuRrxhsDauhveImFtTgGHYF1zmI Mg RuO0OXftvV2WNJFIYBlYYIOCCD9ooK9jwyOIlhlnPpSOSzt62Pd5DA8qsXNskilHUMrbEMMg0s EtflSQe1pIR9roP2h59zWGZXUMrBlIyCDkEeRoEd3YFMB1aaNfQdSevh9TDtOPP0vENR/KrRBCzLcRyHSjIVEjEnGDHsGI7yuORyopjf8AE0jITDPI3KNBliPE9yr5nApLBiK4eaQDrpFwtvCNbAZ9InuY43PZXxJ51BPxTolDJvGepbOeyMpnx0baW/OQq3nS5uBWkLD3xLLdTHkrku7fqLuV3 MdNM7ySUrruJltYuWmNgZG8jL3E CDPnS Sd41VLS36kSlh1soJkbTG8mrQe0T2cZkOcnlVVduZHEeZXSygA2VCvWEeGoDC pAT51w8vun8OhkMNsRGu5ebTrZj5AntMR8ZifUeVfF lfSS7upn66Z3AYqBnbAOOX8OVIKD0jYe6bwdG1l5Hk5GWQKzew5wo8lAFdf0V4pHeGW7jOYyRFHvnspklj4amfl4KK8f19M9yD3QhYP73m/ESNnPyGPf6vH/puR6QktkJyUUnxIBP01S4wO1b/Pr9ySr1vOrqHRgysMgjkQe8Uv4x MtB43B q3nP8ACg36Qt DTY5lCo9bdn NXpGCqT3AH6AKX9Iz8BjxkhUe2aMUdIr4RQSHBZmRwqqMsx0k7DwA3J7hQeP OyariY MjfaaltR CTb/AM5Ft7HqpxBsyyHxdj 8atWp/BZh/SRf56BbXqDoPMRZQfhNygC hHbhlG55P1LZHfzNeX69be5bJnhlsfzT940Fr31/4m8//F/9iq6Tarq2HW3D4MhxNEIwPgm3B6pMnyya6mlXFbedpYXiEZCay2skc1CjkPM/VQVuB3LxW8Mb282pI1VsKpGQMHHa3FXxxP8AoJ/2P taZvPC3 mT/SsqbvvEHsMn lAX9k ethID47St6EoHxW8D4MOXfkbUusp qUvCrGEHEkGPhIG5nSvye8oO7dc8j0VUL7h5ZusiISUDGfiuPkyDvXwPMd3fkLVvOrqHRgysMgjcEUg4rGIZR1Uxi6zJeKNdbucjtRpghDzBflvkjO4oWt7FI4KSvarIHa4QFV7S/HViOyG7WXXGdPcc00tF2Is4lUN6U8gYhvMZOuU ZIHmalEEVoyIWZltIicuxcPPJ nK2QpPkWPgRU1jqwUtIBGh5zTBu0flBT25D5sR6zV624Qit1khaWQfHlOdPjoX0U/VAoN80m1uAR3ytnqx iOch9WB d3VRCLSGAiaZzJJyDydps/JjQDAz8lBk datKXuLfKFezMwDYzgdWoJA5Ehzt51dtOGqjayTJIdjI C2PBcDCr5KB55O9QSb3qfm275/Wkjx90/RQeWPdH4V724jcRhdK6yVH5pO31b 2uZr1N0q6C2l7xGGScEjqXLKNtRRkAyfU/1d1JeFe53YStDiLqw0DSkppycyAR kCNl8qDzqqE5wCcc8DlWtetY iIiGEjtJVxjE8Ch/wDmIMfu1S4h0atJARccJ582gKuPWACrfu0Hyj3NPdWaxQW9yGkhz2SPSTx9Y8vs3z9hXpPBde9poFmkVJC7Yhk2BhkU9rTp1DUDjO/dk4BRW/Q7o hBMYU5zibXHj2MARXXQ8YtI0EVqUlYDCRQkH6SNlHixqVVPjfSGBxGkT9ZJ18J6tQQ2zjnkDTuO r3CIDPE0sp ElDpkbiNNTLpTPdtknvPlgBFfB47tWmfVJIInbTnTGkTSyMFz8UKp3O5J8wK6PhEUi2aDGJOq1Y/PYFsftGqPjZ9xMzM8kNx8GXYKX2LYOCwGDsWBxvyqnd 5PMlnMY5lfEwDbd0ezMDtsGJB25KTX2S04niCOG3jd5FjVBlGVUYKBmRmAAweYGTTjh9mIokj56VwSfjHvJ8yST7aiPO9r7id w1MUA54BU6hz2Oe/1V926E8NW3soIkfWoXIbGnIY55ZPIHHsrc8Ikjz71m6sH akXrIh iMhk9QbHlVzg1m0UQR2DtqdiVGkdp2fAGTgDVjn3VRdooooCiiigKKKiubhI11OwUeJ8e4DxJ8KDlpraNuHLqRWORGCwBI1zhDg93OuiuuIKp0KC8nyExkeBY8lHmceWa5qL4SxtUBK9ZcoMjYgLO0h57g4T2V1dpapGulFwOZ5kk LE7k Z3oKnvBpN7ghh3RLnqx l3yH17fm53pgBWaKApVDveyeVvEPpkl/0prSq1Ye 7hjyEcIJPdjrG w0FDi8562Yqe0Io4E8pJ3OT7Bob1CmU3CFxH1bNG8SaEZe5NuyynZl7I2PhsRSrhimWWMn4zPdNt3N8FAD/wAPJ9aV09ApM93H6USTDxibQ3/Lfs/v1q/SKJMCVJoSxwA8bEE4JwGTUp2B7 6nFJ JsDd2i5GVMsmO/AiKf/soJF6RWZ/7zEPJnVT9DYNRy8egzogInkPJISD7WcdlR5k/TRx5FMloCAc3PeO7qJifsprHGqjCqAPAACg5lujUssxmnkTLqEZUDdmIHV1SknGCfScrkgkDArqa1dwBk1p75T5X20EtFRe U8fto98p8r7aCWiovfKfK 2j3ynyvtoJaKi98p8r7aPfKfK 2gloqIXKfK 2ooL NxqVsjJHIjdSVPdyyOdBTl4xqdordeudTh2ziKM Dyb5YfIXLcs6Qc1PZ8OwRJI3Wy/KIwq IjTJCD2lj3k1atbZI0WONFRFGFVAFVQO4KNgKloORsT8HYr43cv7ouT/AArrq43hEgLWS6htPeN69LSofoL12VAUUUo4zwJZ2DiSRHAx2WbQw32dARkb9xB86CDjfFpoZBkIkRwFkYM/aO2CisGG/eAR5ilF1LL73umYgNO6xKzqYRo0KpbSxyq4LYyfDlmtz0fRHMj2TvIeT288gB/VaRSnq3HnUEPBRNK0EtoqKpVmk7bkppBVBM/pNrIJK7YVgfExTbgaTG6lZ3TSI07EYyqswGlOsIBfSq6uQHwvLvro6qcO4ekIYKWOptTFjqJOAu59SgVbNVCfpFxHq qjEqxNPIIw7EZUFWYkA9506R3amWqsvRkI6TWzBJkDBmkGvrg2nIkf0vi7EHbPLG1UbezlZXU2gaeTImmuNBj9SKCWMfggAHic5q8nRx4oSsF3OsgU6csrIXxtlHVgq57h3VBmbhE1zIjXRjWOMkrHCz5ZipXU0nZIwDsB486LbiRhkmixLNHEFIcYcpqBJjc5yxUAHOCcMM550m4k7GIq17dCfIHvdurjZ2JxoBiRSVYnGtWwBv4iujXozaD ZXHMjLaWPiyZwx82BNVVt7hZIldDlWCsp5ZB3GxpBfcUaMOxU7DSmFyRJg4B8VbB35jFdBxFtMRwOXLAG3dsPLw8q5WKRT8JI8knV7lnOABhicIe7bGeeWFEWI76VlLrGwTcKhGpy2ObEDCgE/QKluOLxRhS5OW2AVWYs3eFCg5I8qrXjamDJGpdGABYsOYyjDBAI2 sUpm4bcCRWEYcxru2pl1MwkQYXUEOkMSTse0CO8MHRW/FInVXUkq/okK2 xOBtz2O3kaim4sBIFCMV6t2LBX9JWVQgGN2OTtzGmkdnwi7OjIjjVXRwvMj4WV2XK8wA4ABJA2xyOq7HwBhG6ZUak6o4L9uIKyKrHuOHJ27/bmDaLpIixp1gZpTpDIikkMc5XzIxpxzzgcyBWl5fpNKsbLJ1OSpwj4kkHNWOPRXBGnvOc7KcztwRiAGcEAgqBqUrhs4DA53AUHx0DbmDQueCBATIykHrMIoKjS8ao2fMLHnIAHaIxviqJIelKFuzG6wpKYy3VvjCx5O2NsNgbdyk p1wVswR9x0jIOxBxk586QDch1wGGwOTsGYqoKk4Pak2JB88c66DhRymfEk7eJ3P259tB0dFFFBwfRmzzfDPK2F8QPA3N85X9yJh7a7ylHBuEtDLcyMwPXSalwD2UAJ0nxOt3P6wpvQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFBgis0UUEF76HtFJbuxjkADqCAc06vfR9opdQLv5L7SnW2hTlUzsD5UxoooCiiigKjmgVvSGcVJRQVTw6L5A vxB 0A sVYhjCjCjArasigb0UVjNBmigVjNBmijNFAUUZooCisKwPKs0BRRWhlXxG3mKDeitVkB5EbjI8x4 qsGUZxkZ8M7/R7D9FBBxPPVtjn3euufWSUZ2by7JPjzJ3xy k7bV1EiAjB5VCYI8gbZOcDJycYztnzH00HOtNLg4Dfs Q8vHV9A9u7M nk3p BzpyOeN8ac/8AzXQ 9U8PrP8ArWohjyRtkYyMnIzyyM0CS2Z8NnVtyyu PX3mtDM/g fNcjn iO7zp/72Tw s1hIYyMjBHiCTy28fGgQPLJuO15dnb29kH7Pb34Jfu1c/B8EY nST sPGuh97J4fWf9aPeyfJ s0CuHON89/PnjJx9VSCryRRnON8HBwTscA PgQfbW/vVPD6zQTUovuEanV0ZlfXq1a2OnCMowvLGcZXYEZpvSK44dMZJCGXQ7htJx8iNc7rkEaW7 8UEvDLa4iKhijJpVdKnAXCruBjOzBu851jljFQDhVwGJ1qQXVjqYtkJKjg4KHtaVI57beGaybO4RAqMBl SZzv36yCAPLT7aFgu1Yln17swAOFK4BVS2OySwA5EaWfyoJDYXJiQdYvWLqBbJ72BHa055DBxp8sbY3urO5LZWUAaVBGphnBy MDYsBjUDkZzWLy1uDIWWQ6Mg6Q2Dj4POBpxnAkxvzdfDbLWs5SIdZ2gQZNyud1JAwD3ZHtoIjw256koJvhM516mGT1JXOMHHwmG0jbA9lT2FvMJG1uxQA4ycgks2nB57IQDkcwCM1Tbh14VA68BtOCQzbt1ZAPo7Yff87v5Yqxb2k4kGqRyC7MdwV07FQNgVOQNtxgvvuKCpb8EuUUKkqrhRyZ8FtEaktt2vRfn8oeG0sfDLn/AHjI3BGt9xlMDUORGlu0Nzq3qQWFzrz13Z16samz M1eGMCPs6eXaJ5gElzwycs5SXQGLEAFhglWGTgb5JU WjbmaDa34bcLIHM5cBnJBLBSGGANI5Y22yQN/HYu B65xKH0jbUoA7fc2T4MFQfqCqhsLsuy62VMYVhIdxldu85wPSxnOrOQRi6/DJtCqJm1B2YtrffOdI58h2ezy2PjQVrfgUqur9ccrp M 4HUhhjOCCIm2Pe eYrL8GlZ3cT mRgqXB0gykDIO2BIBtj0M99ZTg9yMZuWOBuCzYJyc8twGHh6ONs86ksuDyojIZTjEYUBnGnQRqwc5GoDHjud 4BDLwGZg6m5Yhg4GoybBhhTs4yQNsHIPPnW9/wySRjItxpXRgEasAZQtghh2SE58 0d8VJY8KmR0Zp2ZV5qWc5OgLkknfJycHIG2Kza8JlVmJmJBRlxlyBkRhTgnmNDHP55oKsHB5jljcsBqY41Ow09YWV869jowMejjmDzrewsdLxsblZCCQAfjdlycdrnh17uQ881PZcIeN9XW5XSw09rcsdWTk8xy27vqrv0dchR12NK6c4YbHqsjIcED4I8iPS8twhTgz6inv3t4Ow1ZA0sCdPWeMgOfVvk5q1LwFykaCfSE6zOlSM9Y2du3tgEjv8A9W0MGNzgty1AYOO4cyeQHf3VNQIB0efUWM 7NqOFI31Mdu33AgDnjfnnaIdGHGMXBGCpPZbfSuB8f5WW9ZNdJRQI7Do/1RQ9bkJyXTgeii5G zfB8/z3232eUVg4oM0UUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUBRRRQFFFFAUUUUATWAazRQFBFFFB//2Q==


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2019)

No checks here either, for many years now. I pay online through my bank, it's so much easier and fast. 

Two of my bills are on automatic EFT; my cell phone payment and my auto/home insurance payment.

Food, gas, misc expenses go on my rewards credit card.


----------



## kburra (Jun 1, 2019)

I use Direct debit for all my accounts,Gas Rates, Power ,Isp,Etc Etc....Just requires me to Authorise each each one initially, then get an email usually a week before with account to be paid attached and the date when will be debited ,the payment is linked to SAVINGS account...not credit card ( Interest rate too high)


----------



## Marie5656 (Jun 1, 2019)

*We had used auto pay on some of our bills, such as Hulu, Prime, and our Phone/internet service.  Now that I am on my own, and switched to my own credit card, I have put my cable/phone/internet bundle onto my credit card on Auto pay as well as Netflix which I have just started (cancelled Hulu.).  My electric is on budget billing, so it is the same every month, and I just pay from checking as they do not allow credit card.  Propane, which usually get filled 2-3 times per winter season I pay as it comes.  Same with car and home owners insurance.
I have my auto pays on Discover which has cash back, which I can use when I buy from Amazon if I so choose. Once I pay off my existing, one time only expenses on Discover I plan to pay it off every month.  
I am still in process of exactly figuring out my monthly budget and expenses.
*


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 1, 2019)

PVC said:


> Right now only my two health insurance bills are paid automatically each month.  I should probably start planning on automating other stuff like you're doing.  I do pay all my utilities online, either at their website or through bill pay at my credit union.
> 
> I read once about this family where someone came home and parked the car in the garage but forgot to turn off the engine.  Months later the three individuals were found, two in the bed, and one on the couch with the TV on and they were all dead from carbon monoxide from the running car.  Their bills were paid automatically.  Strange, though, they were not missed by family or employers or friends?  Like most articles, there was a lot of missing info.  I think it happened in Florida, because right away I thought of the heat and the smell of decomposing bodies.  It was a detached house, not an apartment.



Indeed that's strange...that someone (relative, employer, etc.) didn't come to check. Months??

Years ago I heard about a former boss who was no show/no call. Wife was out of town. Couple people from his office went to check and found him dead in his garage (heart attack).


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 1, 2019)

JimW said:


> Blasphemy!!



Thats expensive in Canada. First class letter is $1.05.

Five accounts. Five bucks. I pay all my accounts through the ATM machine.

i could if I wanted to have all those accounts set up for automatic withdrawal.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 4, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Yesterday I put a stamp on an envelope and I did it all by myself.mg:





Sounds like we're in the same league although I must confess, I'm not quite up to your level.  I had to ask my wife for the stamp.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 4, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Yesterday I put a stamp on an envelope and I did it all by myself.mg:


Good for you.  Next week we tackle the alphabet.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2019)

Now that I have been using the bill payment features in online banking I've started looking at some of the other options offered.

I'm curious if any of you turn your Debit/Credit cards on/off as needed or if you restrict the dollar amount of purchases, cash withdrawals, etc...

I can see some pros and cons to each approach.

Thanks!


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2019)

Aunt Bea, I don't turn things on or off; I've actually never heard of doing that.  On my credit cards, I have alerts set so that I am notified if a charge made on one of the exceeds a certain dollar amount, or if a cash withdrawal is attempted (because I don't ever withdraw cash from a credit card).

The cards I have are very good about notifying me of odd things happening on my account.  Once on one of my cards somebody tried to charge a bunch of travel in Poland and the card notified me immediately to see if it was me; it wasn't, so the bank cancelled and card, refunded the charges to me, and sent  me a new card with a new account number.  Another time with another card, somebody stole a new card (issued because the old one was due to expire) from my mailbox and used it; again the bank did the same thing, cancelled the card, refunded the charges and issued a new card.

I haven't had any other problems.  Why do you want to turn cards off?


----------



## johndoe (Aug 5, 2019)

When the water and electric companies send a paper bill you are given the option to sign up for automatic billing which I did. If I am in the hospital, electric is vital and water to some extent. Those are public utilities and I can not change providers.  For the phone bill I mail a check. There I can change providers.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 5, 2019)

I have an alert with the Bank if a check or withdrawal is over a certain amount.


----------



## Roadwarrior (Aug 5, 2019)

I have been an advocate of the Linux OS since the late 90's.   Retired as UNIX/Linux Admin.  Supported Win/Mac/UNIX_Linux during the last 15 years of my career.  don't do or like Windows.  Have focused on Linux since retirement.  Found that most seniors disliked change so most are still using MS.  One resident asked me to help with her new Chromebook from Best Buy.  Discovered that it is basic hardware utilizing Google's Linux distro version.  Everything is configured to sync with Google.  Never did warm up to the fact that Google knew more about me than I did.  Dumped Facebook for the same reason.  

A Chromebook can be reconfigured as a Linux system with very little effort, I would call it a MintBook instead.  What you end up with is a chopped down laptop, small HD, (I use Flash drives) minimal memory, (OK for my limited use).  I only use a laptop for the same basic 5-7 things most users do.  Email, social sites, web browsing/banking/bill paying, games, photos and documents.  Don't run a business, use LibreOffice Calc for personal budget, LO Writer for document creation.  

What I do use is encrypted email (ProtonMail), Firefox or Opera through a VPN & Ad blocking addons.  Never respond to unknown email addresses, not even to unsubscribe (gives them a live address for further phishing).  Flush 'junk' blindly, (they'll get ahold of me if it's important).  My Android/Linux smartphone is also configured as tightly (secure) as I can make it.  Watch all my accounts daily, no auto bill paying (too easy to forget).  Control my credit cards for maximum advantage, carry a low, low or zero monthly balance, helps with the 'FAKO' scores.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 5, 2019)

Butterfly said:


> Why do you want to turn cards off?



I'm not sure that I want to it's just an option that I noticed.

It allows you to turn off the cards when not needed so that if someone takes them they have no value.  When you turn them off they still allow preauthorized payments to be processed each month.

The other option is to set an amount of say $1.00 for cash transactions or $500.00 for purchases to limit any damage if the card is stolen.

I'm thinking about turning off the debit card because I only use it once a month to get some WAM out of the ATM.  I can turn the card on/off once a month without much hassle, we'll see.

If you have a smartphone which I don't you can change the settings on the cards using the phone.


----------



## Butterfly (Aug 5, 2019)

Maybe you need different cards.  My banks all refund fraudulent charges if an unauthorized user tries to use them.  Check with your banks and see what their policies on that sort of thing are.

I don't think there's really any wrong or right on this issue, but I would hate the on/off hassle.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 6, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> Yesterday I put a stamp on an envelope and I did it all by myself.mg:


I remember the days when they taught you how to write a letter, address the envelope properly, and put on the stamp which you had to lick first.
Now you don't have to lick the stamp. L.O.L.


----------



## oldmontana (Aug 6, 2019)

I pay my monthly bills with our banks "I pay" saves time and money.

Large bills, when able I pay with me TD Ameritrade Credit Card  were I get almost 2% back.  I always pay the balance so there is no interest charges.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 7, 2019)

oldmontana said:


> I pay my monthly bills with our banks "I pay" saves time and money.
> 
> Large bills, when able I pay with me TD Ameritrade Credit Card  were I get almost 2% back.  I always pay the balance so there is no interest charges.


Ditto...


----------



## debodun (Aug 8, 2019)

I use electronic withdrawals for paying the power company, cable company, home and car insurance, and trash service. Has worked out for me and so far no one has misplaced a comma (knock on wood). Traditional checks for medical co-pays, professional services (attorney fees, car and home repairs), fuel oil deliveries. Cash for groceries, gas for car and unexpected expenses where a check isn't accepted. I do not have "plastic" - I've heard what credit and debit cards have done to people. Unfortunately, I cannot buy anything online, rent a car, or make a hotel reservation, but these needs are extremely rare in my life.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 8, 2019)

I seem to recall a company that pays 100% of all bills. I may be making that up. Ring a bell for anyone?


----------



## cookiei (Aug 9, 2019)

I've had electric, cable, landline phone and water setup for auto payments on a credit card.  The credit card is also on auto pay.  A few days before the credit card due date I check the bills to ensure there is no error and transfer money from one bank account to another.  I usually keep only a few $ in the bank account where it links to the credit card.  With this option I don't worry much about the credit card company accidentally taking too much money out of my bank account.  I have been doing this for probably 20 yrs now.


----------



## Peachy (Aug 9, 2019)

JimW said:


> Blasphemy!!


 Made me smile JimW. I prefer auto payments and the choice of stamps is abundantly over-rated. To each his own--that is what freedom is all about. Your sarcasm was so cool.


----------



## Peachy (Aug 9, 2019)

fmdog44 said:


> I seem to recall a company that pays 100% of all bills. I may be making that up. Ring a bell for anyone?


If so, wouldn't they have a charge for doing that? Don't know if I would want a stranger delving into my finances anyhow.


----------

